# Solved: safari wont reopen



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I think i downloaded something bad by accident? Safari quit now when I try to reopen it it just shows me a long report and wont open even though i hit reopen.

i am brand new to mac so i cant find files to to to uninstall anything.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Not many details to go on,

Did you recently install anything browser related?
Can you post that crash log?

If you start the Mac holding the shift key to able safe mode, will it open then?

If you go to System Preferences and into Users, and create a new user account, (temporary and won't affect your current account), if you log in on that account, does Safari start?


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry! i forgot all the important details in my frustration. lol.

i was downloading a free picture so i could make a tshirt iron on. honestly i dont know the website becausei had just google image searched the photo. it swooped into the download spot on safari and then safari crashed. when i went to reopen it it says "safari closed unexpectedly" then you can choose "ok" or "reopen" when you choose ok, it closes that window. when you choose reopen, nothing happens. you can expand and error screen. this is what is listed in the error screen.

i have tried rebooting, restarting logging off then on, still doesnt work.

i have no clue how to look up files/downloads or where to go to uninstall stuff on this mac. i had pc my whole life and just switched over earlier this year. i can never find anything file wise on this thing.

thank you in advance for your help. much appreciated 

Process: Safari [1533]
Path: /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier: com.apple.Safari
Version: 8.0 (10600.1.25.1)
Build Info: WebBrowser-7600001025001000~1
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Safari [1533]
User ID: 501

Date/Time: 2014-12-20 06:14:12.431 -0800
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.10.1 (14B25)
Report Version: 11
Anonymous UUID: 164A103B-6977-8398-27EA-48334BBA872E

Sleep/Wake UUID: F0C8FF81-9A81-49F5-9FAC-6290985E146C

Time Awake Since Boot: 5100 seconds
Time Since Wake: 89 seconds

Crashed Thread: 13

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000020

External Modification Warnings:
Thread creation by external task.

VM Regions Near 0x20:
--> 
__TEXT 0000000104c66000-0000000104c67000 [ 4K] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari

Application Specific Information:
Process Model:
Multiple Web Processes

Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ea52e mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9e969f mach_msg + 55
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8412fb14 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 212
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8412efdb __CFRunLoopRun + 1371
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8412e838 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
5 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff8a8e243f RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 235
6 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff8a8e21ba ReceiveNextEventCommon + 431
7 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff8a8e1ffb _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 71
8 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfbd6d1 _DPSNextEvent + 964
9 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfbce80 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 194
10 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8ac2db90 -[BrowserApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 246
11 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8c2c1bd7 -[NSApplication _realDoModalLoopeek:] + 666
12 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8c2c0186 -[NSApplication runModalForWindow:] + 119
13 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8c2bfd53 -[NSAlert runModal] + 144
14 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfc265d __55-[NSPersistentUIRestorer promptToIgnorePersistentState]_block_invoke + 1037
15 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfc220e -[NSApplication _suppressFinishLaunchingFromEventHandlersWhilePerformingBlock:] + 28
16 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfc21ad -[NSPersistentUIRestorer promptToIgnorePersistentState] + 247
17 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfc1e9a -[NSApplication _reopenWindowsAsNecessaryIncludingRestorableState:registeringAsReady:completionHandler:] + 255
18 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfc1c69 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpenEvent:] + 561
19 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfc16b5 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleCoreEvent:withReplyEvent:] + 244
20 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff85393458 -[NSAppleEventManager dispatchRawAppleEvent:withRawReply:handlerRefCon:] + 290
21 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff853932c9 _NSAppleEventManagerGenericHandler + 102
22 com.apple.AE 0x00007fff83b0199c aeDispatchAppleEvent(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*, unsigned int, unsigned char*) + 531
23 com.apple.AE 0x00007fff83b01719 dispatchEventAndSendReply(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*) + 31
24 com.apple.AE 0x00007fff83b01623 aeProcessAppleEvent + 295
25 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff8a8ef37e AEProcessAppleEvent + 56
26 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfbdd76 _DPSNextEvent + 2665
27 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfbce80 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 194
28 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8ac2db90 -[BrowserApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 246
29 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bfb0e23 -[NSApplication run] + 594
30 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8bf9c2d4 NSApplicationMain + 1832
31 libdyld.dylib 0x00007fff86e575c9 start + 1

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9f022e kevent64 + 10
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b804a6a _dispatch_mgr_thread + 52

Thread 2:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 3:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 4:: Dispatch queue: tcpConnWorkQueue
0 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8849b73f bn_mul_add_words + 223
1 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8849b524 BN_from_montgomery + 349
2 com.apple.security 0x00007fff88499915 BN_mod_mul_montgomery + 129
3 com.apple.security 0x00007fff88499713 BN_mod_exp_mont + 969
4 com.apple.security 0x00007fff884975c3 RSA_eay_public_decrypt + 384
5 com.apple.security 0x00007fff884971ec RSASigner::verify(void const*, unsigned long, void const*, unsigned long) + 216
6 com.apple.security 0x00007fff884970c7 SignatureContext::final(Security::CssmData const&) + 85
7 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8849697e cssm_VerifyData(long, unsigned long long, cssm_context const*, cssm_data const*, unsigned int, unsigned int, cssm_data const*) + 304
8 com.apple.security 0x00007fff88496771 CSSM_VerifyData + 103
9 com.apple.security 0x00007fff884a1c08 tpIsOcspIssuer(TPVerifyContext&, OCSPResponse&, cssm_data const*, TPCertInfo*, OcspCertType, TPCertInfo*, TPCertInfo**) + 874
10 com.apple.security 0x00007fff884a1441 tpVerifyOcspResp + 643
11 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8849ec95 tpVerifyCertGroupWithOCSP + 3960
12 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8849306a AppleTPSession::CertGroupVerify(long, long, cssm_certgroup const&, cssm_tp_verify_context const*, cssm_tp_verify_context_result*) + 2450
13 com.apple.security 0x00007fff88492689 cssm_CertGroupVerify(long, long, long, cssm_certgroup const*, cssm_tp_verify_context const*, cssm_tp_verify_context_result*) + 214
14 com.apple.security 0x00007fff884923cf CSSM_TP_CertGroupVerify + 105
15 com.apple.security 0x00007fff88491ceb Security::CssmClient::TPImpl::certGroupVerify(Security::CertGroup const&, Security::TPVerifyContext const&, Security::TPVerifyResult*) + 139
16 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8848c651 Security::KeychainCore::Trust::evaluate(bool) + 2707
17 com.apple.security 0x00007fff8848ba10 SecTrustEvaluate + 48
18 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82b3dae9 CFNetworkTrust::evaluate() + 27
19 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82b3da4b SocketStream::doSettingsOverrideTrustEvaluation() + 663
20 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82b3d747 SocketStream::securityAcceptPeerTrust_NoLock(SSLPeerTrustAcceptancePolicy) + 431
21 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82bcb19a ___ZN12SocketStream32_PerformSecurityHandshake_NoLockEv_block_invoke_2 + 44
22 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b806323 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 12
23 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b801c13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
24 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b805365 _dispatch_queue_drain + 1100
25 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b806ecc _dispatch_queue_invoke + 202
26 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b8046b7 _dispatch_root_queue_drain + 463
27 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b812fe4 _dispatch_worker_thread3 + 91
28 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db86cb _pthread_wqthread + 729
29 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 5:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.SafariShared.WBSHistorySQLiteStore
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9f05d6 pread + 10
1 libsqlite3.dylib 0x00007fff8a102d75 readDbPage + 117
2 libsqlite3.dylib 0x00007fff8a10150b sqlite3PagerAcquire + 1307
3 libsqlite3.dylib 0x00007fff8a1f6f26 checkTreePage + 262
4 libsqlite3.dylib 0x00007fff8a1f7379 checkTreePage + 1369
5 libsqlite3.dylib 0x00007fff8a13dfdd sqlite3VdbeExec + 70221
6 libsqlite3.dylib 0x00007fff8a12b457 sqlite3_step + 775
7 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8b1b454c -[WBSSQLiteRowEnumerator nextObject] + 45
8 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8b183f8f -[WBSHistorySQLiteStore _checkDatabaseIntegrity] + 71
9 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8b184266 -[WBSHistorySQLiteStore _openDatabase:andCheckIntegrity:] + 458
10 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8b183d41 -[WBSHistorySQLiteStore _loadHistory] + 94
11 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b806323 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 12
12 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b801c13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
13 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b805365 _dispatch_queue_drain + 1100
14 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b806ecc _dispatch_queue_invoke + 202
15 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b805154 _dispatch_queue_drain + 571
16 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b806ecc _dispatch_queue_invoke + 202
17 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b8046b7 _dispatch_root_queue_drain + 463
18 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff8b812fe4 _dispatch_worker_thread3 + 91
19 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db86cb _pthread_wqthread + 729
20 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 6:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 7:: WebCore: IconDatabase
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef132 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1 com.apple.WebCore 0x00007fff870aae3b WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 411
2 com.apple.WebCore 0x00007fff870a7f89 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 361
3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore 0x00007fff896f2a9f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db82fc _pthread_body + 131
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db8279 _pthread_start + 176
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 8:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 9:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 10:: com.apple.CoreAnimation.render-server
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ea52e mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9e969f mach_msg + 55
2 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff88722d63 CA::Render::Server::server_thread(void*) + 198
3 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff88722c96 thread_fun + 25
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db82fc _pthread_body + 131
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db8279 _pthread_start + 176
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 11:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef162 __psynch_mutexwait + 10
1 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82b0f392 SocketStream::socketCallback(__CFSocket*, unsigned long, __CFData const*, void const*) + 92
2 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82b0f2fa SocketStream::_SocketCallBack_stream(__CFSocket*, unsigned long, __CFData const*, void const*, void*) + 70
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8417c447 __CFSocketPerformV0 + 1031
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8413d661 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE0_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 17
5 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8412f7ed __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 269
6 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8412ee1f __CFRunLoopRun + 927
7 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8412e838 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
8 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff82ba5d20 +[NSURLConnection(Loader) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 434
9 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff853d9b7a __NSThread__main__ + 1345
10 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db82fc _pthread_body + 131
11 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db8279 _pthread_start + 176
12 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 12:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8f9ef3f6 __select + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db82fc _pthread_body + 131
2 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db8279 _pthread_start + 176
3 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db64b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 13 Crashed:
0 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff82db6695 _pthread_mutex_lock + 87
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff8bf50b78 vfprintf_l + 28
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff8bf49620 fprintf + 186
3 ??? 0x000000014ad125dc 0 + 5550187996

Thread 13 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
rax: 0x0000000000000000 rbx: 0x00007fff72bf21d8 rcx: 0x00007fff72bf21f0 rdx: 0x00000000000000a0
rdi: 0x00007fff72bf21f0 rsi: 0x00007fff82db6b14 rbp: 0x000000014ad0ee30 rsp: 0x000000014ad0edb0
r8: 0x0000000146868000 r9: 0x0000000000000054 r10: 0x0000000000000000 r11: 0x0000000000000206
r12: 0x00007fff72bf16b8 r13: 0x0000000000000000 r14: 0x0000000000000000 r15: 0x0000000000000000
rip: 0x00007fff82db6695 rfl: 0x0000000000010246 cr2: 0x0000000000000020

Logical CPU: 3
Error Code: 0x00000004
Trap Number: 14

Binary Images:
0x104c66000 - 0x104c66fff com.apple.Safari (8.0 - 10600.1.25.1) <0BA1FEA6-91DF-36CF-B0AD-6098E1841641> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
0x14858d000 - 0x14858dff5 +cl_kernels (???) <8C4ED214-6A51-406C-AC0E-A9D8A598EDB9> cl_kernels
0x14a305000 - 0x14a3ebfef unorm8_bgra.dylib (2.4.5) <90797750-141F-3114-ACD0-A71363968678> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_bgra.dylib
0x14a43d000 - 0x14a43dfef +cl_kernels (???) <A5808F49-A8C4-47BD-981B-222173B137AA> cl_kernels
0x7fff60bb9000 - 0x7fff60bef837 dyld (353.2.1) <4696A982-1500-34EC-9777-1EF7A03E2659> /usr/lib/dyld
0x7fff81502000 - 0x7fff81569ff7 com.apple.datadetectorscore (6.0 - 396.1) <5D348063-1528-3E2F-B587-9E82970506F9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x7fff8158a000 - 0x7fff815a7fff com.apple.DistributionKit (700 - 920) <079B0A4A-97CD-34D6-B50D-AB5D656B2A38> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Frameworks/DistributionKit.framework/Versions/A/DistributionKit
0x7fff815e3000 - 0x7fff8185dfff com.apple.CoreData (110 - 526) <AEEDAF00-D38F-3A15-B3C9-73732940CC55> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x7fff8185e000 - 0x7fff81872ff7 com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (260.30 - 260.30) <28728A7D-E048-3B14-9932-839A87D381FE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x7fff81873000 - 0x7fff81982ffb com.apple.desktopservices (1.9 - 1.9) <6EDAC73F-C42C-3FF7-B67D-FCCA1CFC5405> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x7fff81983000 - 0x7fff81987fff libcache.dylib (69) <45E9A2E7-99C4-36B2-BEE3-0C4E11614AD1> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x7fff81988000 - 0x7fff81cbbff7 libmecabra.dylib (666.1) <CAFBC813-4894-3352-9B22-FFF116773A06> /usr/lib/libmecabra.dylib
0x7fff81cbc000 - 0x7fff81cbdff7 libodfde.dylib (22) <52D0ABCD-F464-362C-86EA-ACA10993F556> /usr/lib/libodfde.dylib
0x7fff81d7b000 - 0x7fff81d97fff com.apple.GenerationalStorage (2.0 - 209.11) <9FF8DD11-25FB-3047-A5BF-9415339B3EEC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
0x7fff81d98000 - 0x7fff81e39ff7 com.apple.Bluetooth (4.3.1 - 4.3.1f2) <EDC78AEE-28E7-324C-9947-41A0814A8154> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOBluetooth.framework/Versions/A/IOBluetooth
0x7fff81e3a000 - 0x7fff81e68fff com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (221.1 - 221.1) <51BAE6D2-84F3-392A-BFEC-A3B47B80A3D2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
0x7fff81e69000 - 0x7fff81f5dff7 libFontParser.dylib (134) <506126F8-FDCE-3DE1-9DCA-E07FE658B597> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x7fff81f5e000 - 0x7fff81f60fff libsystem_configuration.dylib (699.1.5) <9FBA1CE4-97D0-347E-A443-93ED94512E92> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_configuration.dylib
0x7fff81f6c000 - 0x7fff81f76ff7 com.apple.CrashReporterSupport (10.10 - 629) <EC97EA5E-3190-3717-A4A9-2F35A447E7A6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x7fff81fcd000 - 0x7fff81fdcfff com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <D1E527E4-C561-352F-9457-E8C50232793C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x7fff81fdd000 - 0x7fff8200bff7 com.apple.CommerceKit (1.2.0 - 376.0.5) <651BD237-2055-3D9D-8B12-8A4474D26AC1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/CommerceKit
0x7fff8200c000 - 0x7fff820aafff com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 916.1) <CD389631-0F23-3A29-B43A-E3FFB5BC9438> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x7fff820ba000 - 0x7fff820e5fff libc++abi.dylib (125) <88A22A0F-87C6-3002-BFBA-AC0F2808B8B9> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x7fff820e6000 - 0x7fff8215cfe7 libcorecrypto.dylib (233.1.2) <E1789801-3985-3949-B736-6B3378873301> /usr/lib/system/libcorecrypto.dylib
0x7fff8215d000 - 0x7fff82166ff7 libsystem_notify.dylib (133.1.1) <61147800-F320-3DAA-850C-BADF33855F29> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
0x7fff82167000 - 0x7fff8253efe7 com.apple.CoreAUC (211.0.0 - 211.0.0) <C8B2470F-3994-37B8-BE10-6F78667604AC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x7fff8253f000 - 0x7fff82543ff7 com.apple.TCC (1.0 - 1) <AFC32F8F-BCD5-313C-B66E-5AB8591EC066> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TCC.framework/Versions/A/TCC
0x7fff82735000 - 0x7fff82739fff libpam.2.dylib (20) <E805398D-9A92-31F8-8005-8DC188BD8B6E> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
0x7fff8273a000 - 0x7fff8275bfff com.apple.framework.Apple80211 (10.0.1 - 1001.57.4) <E449B57F-1AC3-3DF1-8A13-4390FB3A05A4> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
0x7fff8275c000 - 0x7fff8275cfff com.apple.WebKit2 (10600 - 10600.1.25) <32C26838-0090-388F-B5E3-DFB597B9B37B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/Versions/A/WebKit2
0x7fff8275d000 - 0x7fff82783ff7 com.apple.ChunkingLibrary (2.1 - 163.1) <3514F2A4-38BD-3849-9286-B3B991057742> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ChunkingLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ChunkingLibrary
0x7fff827ea000 - 0x7fff82862ff7 com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.14 - 1.14) <C269BCFD-ACAB-3331-BC7C-0430F0E84817> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x7fff82863000 - 0x7fff828f4fff com.apple.cloudkit.CloudKit (259.2.3 - 259.2.3) <6F955140-D522-32B3-B34B-BD94C5D94E7A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CloudKit.framework/Versions/A/CloudKit
0x7fff8291c000 - 0x7fff82936ff7 com.apple.AppleVPAFramework (1.0.30 - 1.0.30) <D47A2125-C72D-3298-B27D-D89EA0D55584> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVPA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVPA
0x7fff82937000 - 0x7fff8293aff7 com.apple.Mangrove (1.0 - 1) <2AF1CAE9-8BF9-33C4-9C1B-123DBAF1522B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Mangrove.framework/Versions/A/Mangrove
0x7fff8293b000 - 0x7fff8298cff7 com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.3.0 - 4.3.0) <AF72B06E-C6C1-3FAE-8B47-AF461CAE0E22> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x7fff8298d000 - 0x7fff8299eff7 libz.1.dylib (55) <88C7C7DE-04B8-316F-8B74-ACD9F3DE1AA1> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x7fff82a69000 - 0x7fff82a6bff7 libquarantine.dylib (76) <DC041627-2D92-361C-BABF-A869A5C72293> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
0x7fff82a6c000 - 0x7fff82abfffb libAVFAudio.dylib (118.3) <CC124063-34DF-39E3-921A-2BA3EA8D6F38> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libAVFAudio.dylib
0x7fff82ac0000 - 0x7fff82afbfff com.apple.QD (301 - 301) <C4D2AD03-B839-350A-AAF0-B4A08F8BED77> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x7fff82afc000 - 0x7fff82b04ff7 com.apple.icloud.FindMyDevice (1.0 - 1) <D198E170-3610-3727-BC87-73AD249CA097> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FindMyDevice.framework/Versions/A/FindMyDevice
0x7fff82b05000 - 0x7fff82d08ff3 com.apple.CFNetwork (720.1.1 - 720.1.1) <A82E71B3-2CDB-3840-A476-F2304D896E03> /System/Library/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x7fff82d09000 - 0x7fff82d9fffb com.apple.CoreMedia (1.0 - 1562.19) <F79E0E9D-4ED1-3ED1-827A-C3C5377DB1D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x7fff82dad000 - 0x7fff82db4ff7 libcompiler_rt.dylib (35) <BF8FC133-EE10-3DA6-9B90-92039E28678F> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x7fff82db5000 - 0x7fff82dbefff libsystem_pthread.dylib (105.1.4) <26B1897F-0CD3-30F3-B55A-37CB45062D73> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_pthread.dylib
0x7fff82dbf000 - 0x7fff82dd0fff libcmph.dylib (1) <46EC3997-DB5E-38AE-BBBB-A035A54AD3C0> /usr/lib/libcmph.dylib
0x7fff82dfc000 - 0x7fff82e28fff com.apple.framework.SystemAdministration (1.0 - 1.0) <F2A164C7-4813-3F27-ABF7-810A5F4FA51D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SystemAdministration.framework/Versions/A/SystemAdministration
0x7fff82e29000 - 0x7fff82e29fff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.10 - vecLib 3.10) <01E92F9F-EF29-3745-8631-AEA692F7F29C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x7fff82e70000 - 0x7fff82edcfff com.apple.framework.CoreWLAN (5.0 - 500.35.2) <ACBAAB0A-BCC7-37CF-AAFB-2DA1733F2682> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
0x7fff82edd000 - 0x7fff82f6efff com.apple.SoftwareUpdate.framework (6 - 744) <4EBCE244-C676-3228-BF4B-645B143C1B97> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SoftwareUpdate.framework/Versions/A/SoftwareUpdate
0x7fff82f6f000 - 0x7fff8305ffef libJP2.dylib (1231) <FEAF6F38-736E-35A8-A983-F4531C8A821C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x7fff8308c000 - 0x7fff8308cff7 libunc.dylib (29) <5676F7EA-C1DF-329F-B006-D2C3022B7D70> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
0x7fff8308d000 - 0x7fff830a2ff7 com.apple.AppContainer (4.0 - 238) <9481F305-359A-33E6-93F1-89A25FA14E00> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppContainer.framework/Versions/A/AppContainer
0x7fff830a3000 - 0x7fff830bcfff com.apple.openscripting (1.4 - 162) <80DFF366-B950-3F79-903F-99DA0FFDB570> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x7fff830bd000 - 0x7fff830c8ff7 libkxld.dylib (2782.1.97) <CB1A1B57-54BE-3573-AE0C-B90ED6BAEEE2> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x7fff830de000 - 0x7fff83392ff7 com.apple.WebKit (10600 - 10600.1.25) <84496A10-D8E5-3E8C-93B1-98D5AE790922> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x7fff83393000 - 0x7fff83395ff7 libsystem_coreservices.dylib (9) <41B7C578-5A53-31C8-A96F-C73E030B0938> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_coreservices.dylib
0x7fff83396000 - 0x7fff833beffb libRIP.A.dylib (772) <9262437A-710A-397D-8E34-1CBFEA1FC5E1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x7fff833bf000 - 0x7fff834b1ff7 libiconv.2.dylib (42) <2A06D02F-8B76-3864-8D96-64EF5B40BC6C> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x7fff834dc000 - 0x7fff8350fff7 com.apple.MediaKit (16 - 757) <345EDAFE-3E39-3B0F-8D84-54657EC4396D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaKit.framework/Versions/A/MediaKit
0x7fff83510000 - 0x7fff83513fff com.apple.help (1.3.3 - 46) <CA4541F4-CEF5-355C-8F1F-EA65DC1B400F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x7fff83514000 - 0x7fff83525ff7 libsystem_coretls.dylib (35.1.2) <EBBF7EF6-80D8-3F8F-825C-B412BD6D22C0> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_coretls.dylib
0x7fff83526000 - 0x7fff8353bfff com.apple.ToneKit (1.0 - 1) <CA375645-8DE1-3DE8-A2E0-0537849DF59B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ToneKit.framework/Versions/A/ToneKit
0x7fff8353c000 - 0x7fff83597fff com.apple.QuickLookFramework (5.0 - 675) <D71CD23B-643B-341B-A890-57FE099B36C7> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
0x7fff83598000 - 0x7fff835c8fff libsystem_m.dylib (3086.1) <1E12AB45-6D96-36D0-A226-F24D9FB0D9D6> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_m.dylib
0x7fff835c9000 - 0x7fff835cdfff com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.6 - 96) <F9ECC8AF-D9CA-3350-AFB4-5113A9B789A5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x7fff835ce000 - 0x7fff83708ff7 com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.3.0 - 1038) <AB3C40DB-FCBE-3315-B7B2-4E16522E20CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x7fff83709000 - 0x7fff8370afff libquit.dylib (182) <62510786-F686-3AC4-B315-D05A4B7A896F> /usr/lib/libquit.dylib
0x7fff8370b000 - 0x7fff8373afff com.apple.securityinterface (10.0 - 55058) <21F38170-2D3D-3FA2-B0EC-379482AFA5E4> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x7fff8374f000 - 0x7fff83750ff7 libsystem_blocks.dylib (65) <9615D10A-FCA7-3BE4-AA1A-1B195DACE1A1> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x7fff83751000 - 0x7fff8376cff7 com.apple.aps.framework (4.0 - 4.0) <9955CAFD-D56B-36E9-BB41-6F7F73317EB5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/Versions/A/ApplePushService
0x7fff8376d000 - 0x7fff837baff3 com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (10.0 - 451) <3CA58254-D14F-3913-9DFB-CAC499570CC7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x7fff837bb000 - 0x7fff837c3ffb libcopyfile.dylib (118.1.2) <0C68D3A6-ACDD-3EF3-991A-CC82C32AB836> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x7fff837c4000 - 0x7fff837cfff7 libcsfde.dylib (471) <797691FA-FC0A-3A95-B6E8-BDB75AEAEDFD> /usr/lib/libcsfde.dylib
0x7fff837ec000 - 0x7fff837ffff7 com.apple.CoreBluetooth (1.0 - 1) <FA9B43B3-E183-3040-AE25-66EF9870CF35> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreBluetooth.framework/Versions/A/CoreBluetooth
0x7fff83800000 - 0x7fff83808ffb com.apple.CoreServices.FSEvents (1210 - 1210) <782A9C69-7A45-31A7-8960-D08A36CBD0A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FSEvents.framework/Versions/A/FSEvents
0x7fff83809000 - 0x7fff83812fff com.apple.DisplayServicesFW (2.9 - 372.1) <30E61754-D83C-330A-AE60-533F27BEBFF5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x7fff83813000 - 0x7fff83853fff com.apple.CloudDocs (1.0 - 280.1.2) <49E75BC1-6556-36B4-804A-E49BC41241CF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CloudDocs.framework/Versions/A/CloudDocs
0x7fff83854000 - 0x7fff838c8ff3 com.apple.securityfoundation (6.0 - 55126) <E7FB7A4E-CB0B-37BA-ADD5-373B2A20A783> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x7fff838c9000 - 0x7fff838d7ff7 com.apple.opengl (11.0.7 - 11.0.7) <B5C4DF85-37BD-3984-98D1-90A5043DA984> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x7fff838d8000 - 0x7fff838ecff7 com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage (1.0 - 1) <52CFE68A-0663-3756-AB5B-B42195026052> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtectedCloudStorage.framework/Versions/A/ProtectedCloudStorage
0x7fff838ed000 - 0x7fff8392dff7 libGLImage.dylib (11.0.7) <7CBCEB4B-D22F-3116-8B28-D1C22D28C69D> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x7fff8393b000 - 0x7fff8393efff com.apple.xpc.ServiceManagement (1.0 - 1) <7E9E6BB7-AEE7-3F59-BAC0-59EAF105D0C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServiceManagement.framework/Versions/A/ServiceManagement
0x7fff8393f000 - 0x7fff8393ffff libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib (162) <EFD79173-A9DA-3AE6-BE15-3948938204A6> /usr/lib/libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib
0x7fff83940000 - 0x7fff83970ffb com.apple.GSS (4.0 - 2.0) <D033E7F1-2D34-339F-A814-C67E009DE5A9> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
0x7fff8397e000 - 0x7fff83980fff com.apple.EFILogin (2.0 - 2) <F0269EE2-3686-3A8A-8B83-F86974E35E90> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/EFILogin.framework/Versions/A/EFILogin
0x7fff83981000 - 0x7fff83a27fff com.apple.PDFKit (3.0 - 3.0) <C55D8F39-561D-32C7-A701-46F76D6CC151> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x7fff83a28000 - 0x7fff83a28fff com.apple.quartzframework (1.5 - 1.5) <4944127A-F319-3689-AAEC-58591D3CAC07> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
0x7fff83a86000 - 0x7fff83a92ff7 com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.10 - 187) <1D0066FC-1DEB-381B-B15C-4C009E0DF850> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x7fff83ac3000 - 0x7fff83af3ff3 com.apple.CoreAVCHD (5.7.5 - 5750.4.1) <3E51287C-E97D-3886-BE88-8F6872400876> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAVCHD.framework/Versions/A/CoreAVCHD
0x7fff83af4000 - 0x7fff83b53ff3 com.apple.AE (681 - 681) <7F544183-A515-31A8-B45F-89A167F56216> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x7fff83b54000 - 0x7fff83b77ff7 com.apple.framework.familycontrols (4.1 - 410) <41499068-0AB2-38CB-BE6A-F0DD0F06AB52> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x7fff83bab000 - 0x7fff83badff7 com.apple.securityhi (9.0 - 55006) <B1E09986-7AF0-3BD1-BAA1-B5514DFB7CD1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x7fff83be1000 - 0x7fff83becfff libcommonCrypto.dylib (60061) <D381EBC6-69D8-31D3-8084-5A80A32CB748> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x7fff83bed000 - 0x7fff83f58fff com.apple.VideoToolbox (1.0 - 1562.19) <C08228FE-FA1E-394C-98CB-2AFD8E566C3F> /System/Library/Frameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x7fff83f59000 - 0x7fff83f90ffb com.apple.LDAPFramework (2.4.28 - 194.5) <4CFE8010-CE3F-35EC-90BA-529B74321029> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x7fff83ff5000 - 0x7fff83ff5fff com.apple.CoreServices (62 - 62) <9E4577CA-3FC3-300D-AB00-87ADBDDA2E37> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x7fff83ff6000 - 0x7fff83ffbff7 libmacho.dylib (862) <126CA2ED-DE91-308F-8881-B9DAEC3C63B6> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
0x7fff83ffc000 - 0x7fff8400afff libIASAuthReboot.dylib (920) <B165E345-197F-3DC7-A52B-64C34FD95D0A> /usr/lib/libIASAuthReboot.dylib
0x7fff8400b000 - 0x7fff840a0ff7 com.apple.ColorSync (4.9.0 - 4.9.0) <F06733BD-A10C-3DB3-B050-825351130392> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x7fff840aa000 - 0x7fff840bcff7 com.apple.CoreDuetDaemonProtocol (1.0 - 1) <CE9FABB4-1C5D-3F9B-9BB8-5CC50C3E5E31> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuetDaemonProtocol.framework/Versions/A/CoreDuetDaemonProtocol
0x7fff840bd000 - 0x7fff84453fff com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.9 - 1151.16) <F2B088AF-A5C6-3FAE-9EB4-7931AF6359E4> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x7fff84454000 - 0x7fff846beff7 com.apple.imageKit (2.6 - 838) <DDFE019E-DF3E-37DA-AEC0-9182454B7312> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
0x7fff846df000 - 0x7fff84707fff libsystem_info.dylib (459) <B85A85D5-8530-3A93-B0C3-4DEC41F79478> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x7fff8472d000 - 0x7fff84755fff libxpc.dylib (559.1.22) <9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
0x7fff84a66000 - 0x7fff84a91ff3 libarchive.2.dylib (30) <8CBB4416-EBE9-3574-8ADC-44655D245F39> /usr/lib/libarchive.2.dylib
0x7fff84a92000 - 0x7fff84a9afff libMatch.1.dylib (24) <C917279D-33C2-38A8-9BDD-18F3B24E6FBD> /usr/lib/libMatch.1.dylib
0x7fff8534e000 - 0x7fff85355fff com.apple.NetFS (6.0 - 4.0) <1581D25F-CC07-39B0-90E8-5D4F3CF84EBA> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x7fff85356000 - 0x7fff85370ff7 com.apple.Kerberos (3.0 - 1) <7760E0C2-A222-3709-B2A6-B692D900CEB1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x7fff85371000 - 0x7fff8569fff7 com.apple.Foundation (6.9 - 1151.16) <18EDD673-A010-3E99-956E-DA594CE1FA80> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x7fff856a5000 - 0x7fff85974ff3 com.apple.CoreImage (10.0.33) <6E3DDA29-718B-3BDB-BFAF-F8C201BF93A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
0x7fff85975000 - 0x7fff85c90fcf com.apple.vImage (8.0 - 8.0) <1183FE6A-FDB6-3B3B-928D-50C7909F2308> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x7fff85c91000 - 0x7fff85c91fff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.12 - 1.12) <76EF1C9D-DEA4-3E55-A134-4099B2FD2CF2> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x7fff85c92000 - 0x7fff85c94ffb libCGXType.A.dylib (772) <7CB71BC6-D8EC-37BC-8243-41BAB086FAAA> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x7fff85fbd000 - 0x7fff85fc7ff7 com.apple.NetAuth (5.0 - 5.0) <B9EC5425-D38D-308C-865F-207E0A98BAC7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
0x7fff85fc8000 - 0x7fff860eaff7 com.apple.LaunchServices (644.12 - 644.12) <D7710B20-0561-33BB-A3C8-463691D36E02> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x7fff860eb000 - 0x7fff860f1ff7 libsystem_networkextension.dylib (167.1.10) <29AB225B-D7FB-30ED-9600-65D44B9A9442> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_networkextension.dylib
0x7fff864aa000 - 0x7fff864ebfff libGLU.dylib (11.0.7) <8037342E-1ECD-385F-B4C3-545CE97B76AE> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x7fff86510000 - 0x7fff86512fff libRadiance.dylib (1231) <BDD94A52-DE53-300C-9180-5D434272989F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x7fff865c3000 - 0x7fff86654ff7 libCoreStorage.dylib (471) <5CA37ED3-320C-3469-B4D2-6F045AFE03A1> /usr/lib/libCoreStorage.dylib
0x7fff86655000 - 0x7fff8672bff3 com.apple.DiskImagesFramework (10.10 - 389.1) <7DE2208C-BD55-390A-8167-4F9F11750C4B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Versions/A/DiskImages
0x7fff8672c000 - 0x7fff8677dff7 com.apple.AppleVAFramework (5.0.31 - 5.0.31) <762E9358-A69A-3D63-8282-3B77FBE0147E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x7fff8678b000 - 0x7fff867c4fff com.apple.AirPlaySupport (2.0 - 215.10) <E4159036-4C38-3F28-8AF3-4F074DAF01AC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AirPlaySupport.framework/Versions/A/AirPlaySupport
0x7fff867ec000 - 0x7fff8683afff libcurl.4.dylib (83.1.2) <337A1FF8-E8B1-3173-9F29-C0D4C851D8E1> /usr/lib/libcurl.4.dylib
0x7fff86842000 - 0x7fff86873fff libtidy.A.dylib (15.15) <37FC944D-271A-386A-9ADD-FA33AD48F96D> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x7fff86874000 - 0x7fff8688aff7 libsystem_asl.dylib (267) <F153AC5B-0542-356E-88C8-20A62CA704E2> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_asl.dylib
0x7fff86d1b000 - 0x7fff86e4dff7 com.apple.MediaControlSender (2.0 - 215.10) <8ECF208C-587A-325F-9866-09890D58F1B1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaControlSender.framework/Versions/A/MediaControlSender
0x7fff86e4e000 - 0x7fff86e53fff com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.6 - 2.6) <0DFF4D9B-2AC3-3B82-B5C5-30F4EFBD2DB9> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x7fff86e54000 - 0x7fff86e57ff7 libdyld.dylib (353.2.1) <19FAF435-C165-3374-9DEF-D7BBA7D61DB6> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x7fff86e94000 - 0x7fff86e9cfff libsystem_dnssd.dylib (561.1.1) <62B70ECA-E40D-3C63-896E-7F00EC386DDB> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x7fff86e9d000 - 0x7fff86ea8ff7 com.apple.AppSandbox (4.0 - 238) <BC5EE1CA-764A-303D-9989-4041C1291026> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppSandbox.framework/Versions/A/AppSandbox
0x7fff86ea9000 - 0x7fff86eaafff libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (100) <2EE8E436-5CDC-34C5-9959-5BA218D507FB> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
0x7fff86eab000 - 0x7fff86f1cff7 com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0.2 - 1050.1.21) <ED3B0B22-AACC-303B-BFC8-20ECD1AF6BA2> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x7fff86fa1000 - 0x7fff87084fff libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (52) <7208EEE2-C090-383E-AADD-7E1BD1321BEC> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x7fff8709a000 - 0x7fff8709bfff libsystem_secinit.dylib (18) <581DAD0F-6B63-3A48-B63B-917AF799ABAA> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_secinit.dylib
0x7fff8709c000 - 0x7fff870a3fff libCGCMS.A.dylib (772) <E64DC779-A6CF-3B1F-8E57-C09C0B10670F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGCMS.A.dylib
0x7fff870a4000 - 0x7fff88048ffb com.apple.WebCore (10600 - 10600.1.25.2) <B4FEC5E3-C0A9-3E91-93F5-548C001C560E> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x7fff88049000 - 0x7fff880f8fe7 libvMisc.dylib (512) <AFBA45DE-7F55-3E4E-B8DF-5E8E21C407AD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x7fff880f9000 - 0x7fff880fbfff com.apple.loginsupport (1.0 - 1) <35A2A071-606C-39A5-8C11-E4CAF98D934C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/login.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/loginsupport.framework/Versions/A/loginsupport
0x7fff880fc000 - 0x7fff88142ff7 libauto.dylib (186) <A260789B-D4D8-316A-9490-254767B8A5F1> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x7fff88143000 - 0x7fff88255ff7 libvDSP.dylib (512) <DD5517F5-F7F7-3AA1-B6FA-CD98DBC3C651> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x7fff88279000 - 0x7fff8845e267 libobjc.A.dylib (646) <3B60CD90-74A2-3A5D-9686-B0772159792A> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x7fff8845f000 - 0x7fff886c7ffb com.apple.security (7.0 - 57031.1.35) <96141D1F-614E-32C4-8AC2-F47481F23F43> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x7fff886dd000 - 0x7fff886faffb libresolv.9.dylib (57) <26B38E61-298A-3C3A-82C1-3B5E98AD5E29> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x7fff886fb000 - 0x7fff888abff7 com.apple.QuartzCore (1.10 - 361.11) <7382E4A9-10B0-3877-B9D7-FA84DC71BA55> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x7fff8892a000 - 0x7fff88932fe7 libcldcpuengine.dylib (2.4.5) <DF810F9A-1755-3283-82C3-D8192BCD8016> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libcldcpuengine.dylib
0x7fff88933000 - 0x7fff8893bff7 com.apple.AppleSRP (5.0 - 1) <01EC5144-D09A-3D6A-AE35-F6D48585F154> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSRP.framework/Versions/A/AppleSRP
0x7fff8893c000 - 0x7fff88967fff com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2 - 229) <6789EC43-CADA-394D-8FE8-FC3A2DD136B9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x7fff88968000 - 0x7fff88c14fff com.apple.GeoServices (1.0 - 982.4.10) <8A7FE04A-2785-30E7-A6E2-DC15D170DAF5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GeoServices.framework/Versions/A/GeoServices
0x7fff88c15000 - 0x7fff88c62ff3 com.apple.CoreMediaIO (601.0 - 4749) <DDB756B3-A281-3791-9744-1F52CF8E5EDB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
0x7fff88c63000 - 0x7fff89070ff7 libLAPACK.dylib (1128) <F9201AE7-B031-36DB-BCF8-971E994EF7C1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x7fff89071000 - 0x7fff890acfff com.apple.Symbolication (1.4 - 56045) <D64571B1-4483-3FE2-BD67-A91360F79727> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
0x7fff890ad000 - 0x7fff890c3ff7 com.apple.CoreMediaAuthoring (2.2 - 951) <B5E5ADF2-BBE8-30D9-83BC-74D0D450CF42> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
0x7fff890c4000 - 0x7fff890c5fff com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 25) <2D61A2C3-C83E-3A3F-8EC1-736DBEC250AB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x7fff890c6000 - 0x7fff8936dff7 com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (6.01 - 766) <A98D8BA2-EC64-36C2-8B71-CF5B8CDBFC97> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x7fff8936e000 - 0x7fff8936efff com.apple.Cocoa (6.8 - 21) <EAC0EA1E-3C62-3B28-A941-5D8B1E085FF8> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x7fff8936f000 - 0x7fff89496fff com.apple.coreui (2.1 - 305) <BB430677-D1F7-38DD-8F05-70E54352B8B5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x7fff89497000 - 0x7fff8949dfff com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (5.0.9 - 5.0.9) <BB2D573F-0A01-379F-A2BA-3C454EDCB111> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x7fff8949e000 - 0x7fff894dbff3 com.apple.bom (14.0 - 193.6) <3CE5593D-DB28-3BFD-943E-6261006FA292> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x7fff894dc000 - 0x7fff894eeff7 com.apple.ImageCapture (9.0 - 9.0) <7FB65DD4-56B5-35C4-862C-7A2DED991D1F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x7fff894fa000 - 0x7fff89532fff com.apple.RemoteViewServices (2.0 - 99) <C9A62691-B0D9-34B7-B71C-A48B5F4DC553> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
0x7fff896a7000 - 0x7fff896b4ff7 libxar.1.dylib (254) <CE10EFED-3066-3749-838A-6A15AC0DBCB6> /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
0x7fff896b5000 - 0x7fff896e7ff3 com.apple.frameworks.CoreDaemon (1.3 - 1.3) <C6DB0A07-F8E4-3837-BCA9-225F460EDA81> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDaemon.framework/Versions/B/CoreDaemon
0x7fff896e8000 - 0x7fff89bfbff3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore (10600 - 10600.1.17) <CE5255CC-E13F-3694-B6DD-5285356BFCC0> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x7fff89c62000 - 0x7fff89d0aff7 com.apple.PackageKit (3.0 - 434) <B6C2831E-914D-3E5F-B0E9-A7079489A6FD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageKit
0x7fff89d0b000 - 0x7fff89de8ff7 com.apple.QuickLookUIFramework (5.0 - 675) <84FEB409-7D7A-35AC-83BE-F79FB293E23E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
0x7fff89de9000 - 0x7fff89e05ff7 com.apple.pluginkit.framework (1.0 - 1) <566FECEA-620F-3E70-8B87-C69A4486811F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PlugInKit.framework/Versions/A/PlugInKit
0x7fff89e09000 - 0x7fff89e2dff7 com.apple.quartzfilters (1.10.0 - 1.10.0) <1AE50F4A-0098-34E7-B24D-DF7CB94073CE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
0x7fff89e41000 - 0x7fff89e6dfff libsandbox.1.dylib (358.1.1) <9A00BD06-579F-3EDF-9D4C-590DFE54B103> /usr/lib/libsandbox.1.dylib
0x7fff89e6e000 - 0x7fff89eb0fff com.apple.sociald.Social (87 - 87) <A32F7CCA-6D52-3F4E-8779-548E07A84738> /System/Library/Frameworks/Social.framework/Versions/A/Social
0x7fff89eb1000 - 0x7fff89ebcfff libGL.dylib (11.0.7) <C53344AD-8CE6-3111-AB94-BD4CA89ED84E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x7fff89ebd000 - 0x7fff89f78ff7 com.apple.DiscRecording (9.0 - 9000.4.1) <F70E600E-9668-3DF2-A3A8-61813DF9E2EE> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
0x7fff89f79000 - 0x7fff89f87fff com.apple.AddressBook.ContactsFoundation (9.0 - 1499) <1F879F4E-369A-38F7-A768-8B9009617479> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ContactsFoundation.framework/Versions/A/ContactsFoundation
0x7fff8a0bd000 - 0x7fff8a0c2ff7 libunwind.dylib (35.3) <BE7E51A0-B6EA-3A54-9CCA-9D88F683A6D6> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x7fff8a0c3000 - 0x7fff8a209fef libsqlite3.dylib (168) <8B78BED1-7B9B-3943-80DC-0871015AEAC4> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x7fff8a20a000 - 0x7fff8a215ff7 com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework (10.10 - 187) <813211CD-725D-31B9-ABEF-7B28DE2CB224> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x7fff8a216000 - 0x7fff8a217fff liblangid.dylib (117) <B54A4AA0-2E53-3671-90F5-AFF711C0EB9E> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x7fff8a284000 - 0x7fff8a343fff com.apple.backup.framework (1.6.1 - 1.6.1) <A7BBE57D-D5E7-39DD-812C-31190159F679> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x7fff8a344000 - 0x7fff8a351fff com.apple.SpeechRecognitionCore (2.0.32 - 2.0.32) <87F0C88D-502D-3217-8B4A-8388288568BA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SpeechRecognitionCore.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognitionCore
0x7fff8a352000 - 0x7fff8a3a6fff libc++.1.dylib (120) <1B9530FD-989B-3174-BB1C-BDC159501710> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x7fff8a3a7000 - 0x7fff8a68effb com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (1108.1 - 1108.1) <55A16172-ACC0-38B7-8409-3CB92AF33973> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x7fff8a68f000 - 0x7fff8a6fefff com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <BFD6D876-36BA-3A3B-9F15-3E2F7DE6E89D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x7fff8a6ff000 - 0x7fff8a716fff com.apple.login (3.0 - 3.0) <95726FE9-E732-3A3C-A7A1-2566678967D3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/login.framework/Versions/A/login
0x7fff8a739000 - 0x7fff8a754ff7 libCRFSuite.dylib (34) <D64842BE-7BD4-3D0C-9842-1D202F7C2A51> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x7fff8a755000 - 0x7fff8a79eff3 com.apple.HIServices (1.22 - 519) <59D78E07-C3F1-3272-88F1-876B836D5517> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x7fff8a79f000 - 0x7fff8a7bffff com.apple.IconServices (47.1 - 47.1) <E83DFE3B-6541-3736-96BB-26DC5D0100F1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IconServices.framework/Versions/A/IconServices
0x7fff8a7c0000 - 0x7fff8a7c1ff7 com.apple.AddressBook.ContactsData (9.0 - 1499) <A3D84EBD-3007-3A49-BEE5-F05790DCF38E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ContactsData.framework/Versions/A/ContactsData
0x7fff8a7c2000 - 0x7fff8a844fff com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.0 - 1) <2FC0F303-B672-3E64-A978-AB78EAD98395> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
0x7fff8a845000 - 0x7fff8a8b3ffb com.apple.Heimdal (4.0 - 2.0) <B852ACA1-4C64-3E2A-A9D3-6D4C80AD9429> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
0x7fff8a8b4000 - 0x7fff8abb6fff com.apple.HIToolbox (2.1.1 - 756) <9DD121B5-B7EB-3C43-8155-61A4417F8E9A> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x7fff8abb7000 - 0x7fff8b4eeff7 com.apple.Safari.framework (10600 - 10600.1.25.1) <FA02E310-44CC-34CC-86DD-A4928F184CCC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Safari.framework/Versions/A/Safari
0x7fff8b4ef000 - 0x7fff8b4f2fff libScreenReader.dylib (390.2) <96ACAA49-21B6-3D10-ADF8-FF6C8F22FD9F> /usr/lib/libScreenReader.dylib
0x7fff8b50c000 - 0x7fff8b580fff com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (360 - 375) <62828B40-231D-3F81-8067-1903143DCB6B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x7fff8b682000 - 0x7fff8b7c6ff7 com.apple.QTKit (7.7.3 - 2890) <6F6CD79F-CFBB-3FE4-82C6-47991346FB17> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x7fff8b7d7000 - 0x7fff8b7d7ff7 libkeymgr.dylib (28) <77845842-DE70-3CC5-BD01-C3D14227CED5> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x7fff8b800000 - 0x7fff8b82aff7 libdispatch.dylib (442.1.4) <502CF32B-669B-3709-8862-08188225E4F0> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x7fff8b82b000 - 0x7fff8b875fff com.apple.DiskManagement (7.0 - 847) <A57A181E-7C50-38F6-BE0A-4F437BB8C45F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/DiskManagement
0x7fff8b91c000 - 0x7fff8be08fff com.apple.MediaToolbox (1.0 - 1562.19) <36062C5F-CC37-3F50-8383-07A9C8C75F33> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x7fff8be09000 - 0x7fff8be0affb libremovefile.dylib (35) <3485B5F4-6CE8-3C62-8DFD-8736ED6E8531> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x7fff8be0b000 - 0x7fff8be65ff7 com.apple.LanguageModeling (1.0 - 1) <ACA93FE0-A0E3-333E-AE3C-8EB7DE5F362F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LanguageModeling.framework/Versions/A/LanguageModeling
0x7fff8be9f000 - 0x7fff8be9ffff com.apple.Carbon (154 - 157) <6E3AEB9D-7643-36BE-A7E5-D08886649257> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x7fff8bea0000 - 0x7fff8bed8ffb libsystem_network.dylib (411) <C0B2313D-47BE-38A9-BEE6-2634A4F5E14B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x7fff8bed9000 - 0x7fff8beddff7 libGIF.dylib (1231) <B3D2DF96-A67D-31EA-9A1B-E870B54855EE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x7fff8bede000 - 0x7fff8bef7ff7 com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.10 - 187) <0ECA5D80-A045-3A2C-A60C-E1605F3AB6BD> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x7fff8bef8000 - 0x7fff8bf08ff7 libbsm.0.dylib (34) <A3A2E56C-2B65-37C7-B43A-A1F926E1A0BB> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x7fff8bf09000 - 0x7fff8bf0bfff com.apple.CoreDuetDebugLogging (1.0 - 1) <9A6E5710-EA99-366E-BF40-9A65EC1B46A1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuetDebugLogging.framework/Versions/A/CoreDuetDebugLogging
0x7fff8bf0c000 - 0x7fff8bf98fff libsystem_c.dylib (1044.1.2) <C185E862-7424-3210-B528-6B822577A4B8> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x7fff8bf99000 - 0x7fff8cadafff com.apple.AppKit (6.9 - 1343.16) <C98DB43F-4245-3E6E-A4EE-37DAEE33E174> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x7fff8cadb000 - 0x7fff8cae0ffb libheimdal-asn1.dylib (398.1.2) <F9463B34-AAF5-3488-AD0C-85937C81FC5E> /usr/lib/libheimdal-asn1.dylib
0x7fff8cae1000 - 0x7fff8cc11fff com.apple.UIFoundation (1.0 - 1) <8E030D93-441C-3997-9CD2-55C8DFAC8B84> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/UIFoundation.framework/Versions/A/UIFoundation
0x7fff8cc12000 - 0x7fff8cc8ffff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (640.3 - 640.3) <28445162-08E9-3E24-84E4-617CE5FE1367> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x7fff8cc90000 - 0x7fff8cc98fff libsystem_platform.dylib (63) <64E34079-D712-3D66-9CE2-418624A5C040> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_platform.dylib
0x7fff8cc99000 - 0x7fff8cc99fff com.apple.Accelerate (1.10 - Accelerate 1.10) <C7278843-2462-32F6-B0E3-D33C681399A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x7fff8cca7000 - 0x7fff8ccc1ff7 liblzma.5.dylib (7) <1D03E875-A7C0-3028-814C-3C27F7B7C079> /usr/lib/liblzma.5.dylib
0x7fff8ccc2000 - 0x7fff8ccd4fff libsasl2.2.dylib (193) <E523DD05-544B-3430-8AA9-672408A5AF8B> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x7fff8ccd5000 - 0x7fff8ccf4fff com.apple.CoreDuet (1.0 - 1) <36AA9FD5-2685-314D-B364-3FA4688D86BD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuet.framework/Versions/A/CoreDuet
0x7fff8cd35000 - 0x7fff8cd7bffb libFontRegistry.dylib (134) <01B8034A-45FD-3360-A347-A1896F591363> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x7fff8cdcb000 - 0x7fff8cdd2ff7 com.apple.phonenumbers (1.1.1 - 105) <AE39B6FE-05AB-3181-BB2A-4D50A8B392F2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhoneNumbers.framework/Versions/A/PhoneNumbers
0x7fff8cdd3000 - 0x7fff8cdefff7 libsystem_malloc.dylib (53.1.1) <19BCC257-5717-3502-A71F-95D65AFA861B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_malloc.dylib
0x7fff8cdf0000 - 0x7fff8cdfdff7 libbz2.1.0.dylib (36) <2DF83FBC-5C08-39E1-94F5-C28653791B5F> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x7fff8cdfe000 - 0x7fff8ce00ff7 libsystem_sandbox.dylib (358.1.1) <DB9962EF-8898-31CC-9B87-E01F8CE74C9D> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x7fff8cede000 - 0x7fff8cee0ff7 libutil.dylib (38) <471AD65E-B86E-3C4A-8ABD-B8665A2BCE3F> /usr/lib/libutil.dylib
0x7fff8cee1000 - 0x7fff8cee6ff7 com.apple.MediaAccessibility (1.0 - 61) <00A3E0B6-79AC-387E-B282-AADFBD5722F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaAccessibility.framework/Versions/A/MediaAccessibility
0x7fff8cf6e000 - 0x7fff8cff7fff com.apple.CoreSymbolication (3.1 - 56072) <8CE81C95-49E8-389F-B989-67CC452C08D0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
0x7fff8cff8000 - 0x7fff8d238ff7 com.apple.AddressBook.framework (9.0 - 1499) <8D5C9530-4D90-32C7-BB5E-3A686FE36BE9> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x7fff8d239000 - 0x7fff8d2bdff7 com.apple.ViewBridge (99.1 - 99.1) <B36779D4-BEAF-36DD-83AF-E67F639BFF36> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ViewBridge.framework/Versions/A/ViewBridge
0x7fff8d33c000 - 0x7fff8d369fff com.apple.Accounts (113 - 113) <3145FCC2-D297-3DD1-B74B-9E7DBB0EE33C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accounts.framework/Versions/A/Accounts
0x7fff8d36a000 - 0x7fff8dba3ff3 com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - 772) <936D081F-37B3-3DA3-B725-118D0B07DDD2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x7fff8e4ea000 - 0x7fff8e5dcfff libxml2.2.dylib (26) <B834E7C8-EC3E-3382-BC5A-DA38DC4D720C> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x7fff8e5dd000 - 0x7fff8e5e1fff com.apple.LoginUICore (3.0 - 3.0) <D76AB05B-B627-33EE-BA8A-515D85275DCD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LoginUIKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LoginUICore.framework/Versions/A/LoginUICore
0x7fff8e5e2000 - 0x7fff8e676fff com.apple.ink.framework (10.9 - 213) <8E029630-1530-3734-A446-13353F0E7AC5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x7fff8e6ca000 - 0x7fff8e806ffb com.apple.WebKitLegacy (10600 - 10600.1.25) <EE3A7515-AC7B-30D3-A4DC-EB0D36E88E4B> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebKitLegacy.framework/Versions/A/WebKitLegacy
0x7fff8e807000 - 0x7fff8ec37fff com.apple.vision.FaceCore (3.1.6 - 3.1.6) <C3B823AA-C261-37D3-B4AC-C59CE91C8241> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCore.framework/Versions/A/FaceCore
0x7fff8ec38000 - 0x7fff8ec39fff libSystem.B.dylib (1213) <DA954461-EC6A-3DF0-8551-6FC810627627> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x7fff8ec3a000 - 0x7fff8edc8fff libBLAS.dylib (1128) <497912C1-A98E-3281-BED7-E9C751552F61> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x7fff8edc9000 - 0x7fff8edd0fff com.apple.network.statistics.framework (1.2 - 1) <61B311D1-7F15-35B3-80D4-99B8BE90ACD9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetworkStatistics.framework/Versions/A/NetworkStatistics
0x7fff8edd1000 - 0x7fff8efb6ff3 libicucore.A.dylib (531.30) <EF0E7544-E317-3550-A962-6AE65E78AF17> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x7fff8f61f000 - 0x7fff8f62dff7 com.apple.ToneLibrary (1.0 - 1) <3E6D130D-77B0-31E1-98E3-A6052AB09824> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ToneLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ToneLibrary
0x7fff8f62e000 - 0x7fff8f746ffb com.apple.CoreText (352.0 - 454.1) <AB07DF12-BB1F-3275-A8A3-45F14BF872BF> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x7fff8f747000 - 0x7fff8f79fff7 com.apple.accounts.AccountsDaemon (113 - 113) <E0074FA1-1872-3F20-8445-3E2FEA290CFB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AccountsDaemon.framework/Versions/A/AccountsDaemon
0x7fff8f7a0000 - 0x7fff8f7a9fff libGFXShared.dylib (11.0.7) <EC449E3A-D9D2-3494-8B6C-DEB7B11EEDAB> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x7fff8f7aa000 - 0x7fff8f7b7fff com.apple.ProtocolBuffer (1 - 225.1) <2D502FBB-D2A0-3937-A5C5-385FA65B3874> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtocolBuffer.framework/Versions/A/ProtocolBuffer
0x7fff8f7b8000 - 0x7fff8f7baff7 com.apple.SecCodeWrapper (4.0 - 238) <F450AB10-B0A4-3B55-A1B9-563E55C99333> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SecCodeWrapper.framework/Versions/A/SecCodeWrapper
0x7fff8f8af000 - 0x7fff8f8baff7 com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (5.2.6 - 5.2.6) <9434AA45-B6BD-37F7-A866-172196A7F91B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x7fff8f8bb000 - 0x7fff8f907ff7 libcups.2.dylib (408) <9CECCDE3-51D7-3028-830C-F58BD36E3317> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x7fff8f908000 - 0x7fff8f90cfff libspindump.dylib (182) <7BD8C0AC-1CDA-3864-AE03-470B50160148> /usr/lib/libspindump.dylib
0x7fff8f90d000 - 0x7fff8f911fff libCoreVMClient.dylib (79) <FC4E08E3-749E-32FF-B5E9-211F29864831> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x7fff8f96d000 - 0x7fff8f96dfff com.apple.ApplicationServices (48 - 48) <5BF7910B-C328-3BF8-BA4F-CE52B574CE01> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x7fff8f96e000 - 0x7fff8f979ff7 com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 376.0.5) <57E5C067-52F6-3854-86C0-D878EDA24B55> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x7fff8f97a000 - 0x7fff8f9d8fff com.apple.StoreFoundation (1.0 - 1) <50F9E283-FCE4-306C-AF5D-D0AEA434C04E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/StoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/StoreFoundation
0x7fff8f9d9000 - 0x7fff8f9f6fff libsystem_kernel.dylib (2782.1.97) <93E0E0A9-75B6-3904-BB4E-4BC7C05F4B6B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x7fff8fa1f000 - 0x7fff8fa21fff com.apple.OAuth (25 - 25) <EE765AF0-2BB6-3689-9EAA-689BF1F02A0D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OAuth.framework/Versions/A/OAuth
0x7fff8fa22000 - 0x7fff8fa22ff7 liblaunch.dylib (559.1.22) <8A988924-8BE7-35FE-BF7D-322E90EFE49E> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x7fff8fa23000 - 0x7fff8fa26fff com.apple.IOSurface (97 - 97) <D4B4D2B2-7B16-3174-9EA6-55E0A10B452D> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x7fff8fa27000 - 0x7fff8fa45ff7 com.apple.addressbook.vCard (9.0 - 1499) <B1BC7C0A-A783-3574-8248-BC689F43A0A0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/vCard.framework/Versions/A/vCard
0x7fff8fa69000 - 0x7fff8fab6fff com.apple.ImageCaptureCore (6.0 - 6.0) <93B4D878-A86B-3615-8426-92E4C79F8482> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
0x7fff8fab7000 - 0x7fff8fabdfff libsystem_trace.dylib (72.1.3) <A9E6B7D8-C327-3742-AC54-86C94218B1DF> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_trace.dylib
0x7fff8fabe000 - 0x7fff8fac7ff3 com.apple.CommonAuth (4.0 - 2.0) <F4C266BE-2E0E-36B4-9DE7-C6B4BF410FD7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
0x7fff8fac8000 - 0x7fff8faf5fff com.apple.CoreVideo (1.8 - 145.1) <18DB07E0-B927-3260-A234-636F298D1917> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x7fff8fafa000 - 0x7fff8fb99df7 com.apple.AppleJPEG (1.0 - 1) <9BB3D7DF-630A-3E1C-A124-12D6C4D0DE70> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleJPEG.framework/Versions/A/AppleJPEG
0x7fff8fb9a000 - 0x7fff8fc1bff3 com.apple.CoreUtils (1.0 - 101.1) <45E5E51B-947E-3F2D-BD9C-480E72555C23> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUtils.framework/Versions/A/CoreUtils
0x7fff8fc1c000 - 0x7fff8fc20fff libsystem_stats.dylib (163.1.4) <1DB04436-5974-3F16-86CC-5FF5F390339C> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_stats.dylib
0x7fff8fdf9000 - 0x7fff8fe45fff com.apple.corelocation (1486.17 - 1615.21) <DB68CEB9-0D51-3CB9-86A4-B0400CE6C515> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Versions/A/CoreLocation
0x7fff8fe46000 - 0x7fff8fe95ff7 com.apple.opencl (2.4.2 - 2.4.2) <6AE26E08-6EFC-3E1B-B202-EFA9C3E5B9D4> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x7fff8fe96000 - 0x7fff8fe9bff7 com.apple.ServerInformation (2.0 - 1) <020F4A0E-F1A2-38AE-8F2B-22200CF1FC82> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ServerInformation.framework/Versions/A/ServerInformation
0x7fff8fe9c000 - 0x7fff8ff2aff7 com.apple.CorePDF (4.0 - 4) <9CD7EC6D-3593-3D60-B04F-75F612CCB99A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
0x7fff8ff2b000 - 0x7fff8ff45ff3 com.apple.Ubiquity (1.3 - 313) <DF56A657-CC6E-3BE2-86A0-71F07127724C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Ubiquity.framework/Versions/A/Ubiquity
0x7fff8ff5f000 - 0x7fff8ff84fff libPng.dylib (1231) <759DF465-B08C-3E97-9A07-3CD447F84F78> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x7fff9011e000 - 0x7fff90129fdb com.apple.AppleFSCompression (68.1.1 - 1.0) <F30E8CA3-50B3-3B44-90A0-803C5C308BFE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
0x7fff9012a000 - 0x7fff90153ffb libxslt.1.dylib (13) <AED1143F-B848-3E73-81ED-71356F25F084> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x7fff90154000 - 0x7fff9016ffff com.apple.PackageKit.PackageUIKit (3.0 - 434) <BE4B6C6F-4A32-3DB1-B81B-EF9ADD70E6EA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Frameworks/PackageUIKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageUIKit
0x7fff901ab000 - 0x7fff901aeff7 com.apple.AppleSystemInfo (3.0 - 3.0) <E54DA0B2-3515-3B1C-A4BD-54A0B02B5612> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/AppleSystemInfo
0x7fff901af000 - 0x7fff901e9ffb com.apple.DebugSymbols (115 - 115) <6F03761D-7C3A-3C80-8031-AA1C1AD7C706> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
0x7fff901ff000 - 0x7fff90223fef libJPEG.dylib (1231) <3F87A0CA-14FA-3034-A332-DD57A092B08F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x7fff90224000 - 0x7fff90226fff libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (11.0.7) <29D775BB-A11D-3140-A478-2A0DA1A87420> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x7fff90227000 - 0x7fff9029bfff com.apple.ShareKit (1.0 - 323) <9FC7280E-DB42-37F0-AE57-29E28C9B4E16> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ShareKit.framework/Versions/A/ShareKit
0x7fff9031a000 - 0x7fff90322fff com.apple.xpcobjects (103 - 103) <A202ACEF-7A3D-303E-BB07-29FF49DE279D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XPCObjects.framework/Versions/A/XPCObjects
0x7fff90323000 - 0x7fff9038aff7 com.apple.framework.CoreWiFi (3.0 - 300.4) <19269C1D-EB29-384A-83F3-7DDDEB7D9DAD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreWiFi.framework/Versions/A/CoreWiFi
0x7fff90394000 - 0x7fff903b7fff com.apple.Sharing (328.3 - 328.3) <FDEE49AD-8804-3760-9C14-8D1D10BBEA37> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Sharing.framework/Versions/A/Sharing
0x7fff903b8000 - 0x7fff908e1ff7 com.apple.QuartzComposer (5.1 - 325) <2007FD9E-A5CF-361E-A7DD-ACAF976860AD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
0x7fff908e2000 - 0x7fff9093dfef libTIFF.dylib (1231) <115791FB-8C49-3410-AC23-56F4B1CFF124> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x7fff9093e000 - 0x7fff90948fff com.apple.IntlPreferences (2.0 - 150.1) <F2DE1784-F780-3E3F-A626-D9CBD38F20EE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IntlPreferences.framework/Versions/A/IntlPreferences
0x7fff909b7000 - 0x7fff90b15ff3 com.apple.avfoundation (2.0 - 889.10) <4D1735C4-D055-31E9-8051-FED29F41F4F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/AVFoundation
0x7fff90b16000 - 0x7fff90b17ff7 com.apple.print.framework.Print (10.0 - 265) <3BC4FE7F-78A0-3E57-8F4C-520E7EFD36FA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x7fff90c0f000 - 0x7fff90c26ff7 libLinearAlgebra.dylib (1128) <E78CCBAA-A999-3B65-8EC9-06DB15E67C37> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLinearAlgebra.dylib
0x7fff90c2c000 - 0x7fff90c46ff7 libextension.dylib (55.1) <ECBDCC15-FA19-3578-961C-B45FCC994BAF> /usr/lib/libextension.dylib
0x7fff90c47000 - 0x7fff90c4dff7 com.apple.XPCService (2.0 - 1) <AA4A5393-1F5D-3465-A417-0414B95DC052> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XPCService.framework/Versions/A/XPCService
0x7fff90c4e000 - 0x7fff90db9ff7 com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.12 - 1.12) <5C6DBEB4-F2EA-3262-B9FC-AFB89404C1DA> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox

External Modification Summary:
Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
task_for_pid: 2
thread_create: 1
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by this process:
task_for_pid: 0
thread_create: 0
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by all processes on this machine:
task_for_pid: 3334
thread_create: 20
thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=254.8M resident=282.7M(111%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=16777216.0T(6904925388800%)
Writable regions: Total=1.1G written=10.2M(1%) resident=15.4M(1%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=1.1G(99%)

REGION TYPE VIRTUAL
=========== =======
Activity Tracing 2048K
CG backing stores 2160K
CG image 28K
CG shared images 240K
CoreAnimation 16K
CoreImage 16K
CoreUI image data 136K
Image IO 64K
JS JIT generated code 8K
JS JIT generated code (reserved) 1.0G reserved VM address space (unallocated)
Kernel Alloc Once 8K
MALLOC 54.3M
MALLOC (admin) 32K
Memory Tag 242 12K
Memory Tag 251 32K
OpenCL 16K
SQLite page cache 2560K
STACK GUARD 56.0M
Stack 13.7M
VM_ALLOCATE 17.2M
WebKit Malloc 1296K
__DATA 26.3M
__IMAGE 528K
__LINKEDIT 70.2M
__TEXT 184.5M
__UNICODE 544K
mapped file 63.2M
shared memory 4K
=========== =======
TOTAL 1.5G
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space 494.9M

Model: MacBookPro11,1, BootROM MBP111.0138.B11, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.4 GHz, 8 GB, SMC 2.16f68
Graphics: Intel Iris, Intel Iris, Built-In
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343531533641465238412D50422020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 4 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343531533641465238412D50422020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x112), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.124.12.10)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.1f2 15015, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en0
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SD0256F, 251 GB
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: iPhone
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: Fitbit Base Station
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 17.2


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You have to try/answer the 2 things I said to try to know where to look to narrow the issue down.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

another user ID will not let it work. opened in safe mode and its blinking constantly and yes it let me open safari and i closed all the windows that were open. going to test it in regular mode now. hold please


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

so when i went back in in normal mode and clicked safari. the error screen came up. i hit reopen and for a second it reopened to safari with all the websites in boxes on it then it flickered back to the error screen and hitting reopen did nothing for it. ugh


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

QLo said:


> another user ID will not let it work. opened in safe mode and its blinking constantly and yes it let me open safari and i closed all the windows that were open. going to test it in regular mode now. hold please


What exactly was blinking? Just the Safari window? Just the Safari window if you move or scroll the contents at all?
This could be from the graphic driver not loading in Safe mode which is normal.

So it sounds like it's something that was installed system wide causing the problem.

What do you mean when you said you "closed all the windows"?
Safari had a bunch of tabs open? There were multiple different application windows open?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hold down the shift key and then click Safari.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

TonyB25 said:


> Hold down the shift key and then click Safari.


I don't think it's specific to one of the pages open as the OP said it occurs in a new clean user account also.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

it was the whole screen. i think it was what you said about the graphics browser. 

there were a few windows open within safari during that few seconds it came up. it was the google image site of the picture i was trying to download and avery.com i was on designing an iron on tshirt on.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

QLo said:


> there were a few windows open within safari during that few seconds it came up. it was the google image site of the picture i was trying to download and avery.com i was on designing an iron on tshirt on.


We have to be specific when testing or there are too many variables involved.

You said it didn't work in a newly created user account. What exactly happened when you opened Safari?
(This is booting normally, not in safe mode)


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

QLo said:


> it was the whole screen. i think it was what you said about the graphics browser.
> 
> there were a few windows open within safari during that few seconds it came up. it was the google image site of the picture i was trying to download and avery.com i was on designing an iron on tshirt on.


This is why you need to open Safari while holding down the shift key. So none of those tabs open. You just get a clean browser session.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

i tried opening safari in my new user profile, both with holding shift and without. both times i got the same error message "safari closed unexpectedly" and when you hit reopen nothing happens. tried doing this in my regular profile and it also gives me the same messages.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

this doesnt work.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

QLo said:


> this doesnt work.


These answers aren't good enough.
I can't logically narrow the issue down if you don't explain what exactly happens. (It doesn't work isn't sufficient)

Each step will narrow the problem issue down. Don't expect just a single answer and than boom, it works.

From what you have said so far, it appears your problem is a system wide issue. I'm still waiting to hear exactly what happens when you start Safari in the newly created user account.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

whether i click on safari from my user ID, or a newly formed one, and whether i press shift first or not, it all opens to the same error message. "Safari quit unexpectedly" The only options are "ok" or "reopen steps" If I press ok, it closes and nothing happens. If I press reopen steps the screen goes away for a few seconds then the same screen reappears.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

QLo said:


> opened in safe mode and its blinking constantly and yes it let me open safari and i closed all the windows that were open.


You previously said that starting in Safe Mode (holding shift key on boot) allowed you to open Safari, now you say it doesn't.

Which is it?

I don't see how downloading a picture could cause the issue system wide in all accounts.
Are you 100% sure what you downloaded didn't open/run and ask for admin permissions which you entered?

I notice you are not running the most up to date version of Safari.
Is there not an update available when you go to Updates section of App Store?


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

okay in safe mode under my normal user id it opens. not sure what to check after that. 

i went to app store > updates and it shows i updated safari on 12/24 and am current


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

i am not sure that something didnt ask for permissions. i just dontknow sorry


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

QLo said:


> okay in safe mode under my normal user id it opens. not sure what to check after that.


Can you start /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and post the output from typing these commands:

```
kextstat
ls /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/
ls /System/Library/LaunchAgents/
```
This is after booting normally.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm sorry, i dont know what to do when you say start/ applications etc... i dont knwo where to go to do these steps or what to press. sorry.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

hope i did it right:
Last login: Sat Dec 27 20:39:41 on console
Quinns-MacBook-Pro:~ quinnlodge$ kextstat
Index Refs Address Size Wired Name (Version) <Linked Against>
1 84 0xffffff7f80a3e000 0x8c50 0x8c50 com.apple.kpi.bsd (14.0.0)
2 7 0xffffff7f80da3000 0x28c0 0x28c0 com.apple.kpi.dsep (14.0.0)
3 103 0xffffff7f80a03000 0x20500 0x20500 com.apple.kpi.iokit (14.0.0)
4 109 0xffffff7f80a24000 0xbf50 0xbf50 com.apple.kpi.libkern (14.0.0)
5 97 0xffffff7f80a00000 0x2d50 0x2d50 com.apple.kpi.mach (14.0.0)
6 46 0xffffff7f80a30000 0x8420 0x8420 com.apple.kpi.private (14.0.0)
7 60 0xffffff7f80a39000 0x4900 0x4900 com.apple.kpi.unsupported (14.0.0)
8 1 0xffffff7f80da9000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.kec.Libm (1) <4>
9 0 0xffffff7f80e9d000 0xc000 0xc000 com.apple.kec.pthread (1) <7 6 5 4 1>
10 3 0xffffff7f8107d000 0x9c000 0x9c000 com.apple.kec.corecrypto (1.0) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
11 18 0xffffff7f813f5000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily (1.4) <7 6 4 3>
12 26 0xffffff7f80b24000 0x2f000 0x2f000 com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily (2.9) <7 6 5 4 3>
13 2 0xffffff7f82615000 0x5f000 0x5f000 com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform (3.1) <12 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
14 1 0xffffff7f81119000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore (28.30) <10 7 6 5 4 3 1>
15 2 0xffffff7f813ee000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily (31) <5 4 3>
16 13 0xffffff7f80a47000 0x26000 0x26000 com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily (2.0) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
17 0 0xffffff7f814c2000 0x19000 0x19000 com.apple.driver.DiskImages (389.1) <16 7 6 5 4 3 1>
18 1 0xffffff7f821e4000 0xf000 0xf000 com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager (1.0) <7 5 4 3 1>
19 2 0xffffff7f80e6a000 0xd000 0xd000 com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity (1.0.5) <7 6 5 4 3 2 1>
20 0 0xffffff7f821f3000 0x23000 0x23000 com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore (2) <19 18 10 7 6 5 4 3 1>
21 0 0xffffff7f80da6000 0x2000 0x2000 com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet (8) <7 6 5 4 2 1>
22 2 0xffffff7f80e77000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.kext.AppleMatch (1.0.0d1) <4 1>
23 1 0xffffff7f80e7c000 0x17000 0x17000 com.apple.security.sandbox (300.0) <22 19 7 6 5 4 3 2 1>
24 0 0xffffff7f80e93000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.security.quarantine (3) <23 22 7 6 5 4 2 1>
25 0 0xffffff7f8268b000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall (161) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
26 0 0xffffff7f825e8000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC (1.7) <4 3>
27 3 0xffffff7f8138c000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily (1.1) <5 4 3>
28 0 0xffffff7f8267a000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC (3.1) <27 13 11 5 4 3>
29 0 0xffffff7f820f7000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS (2.1) <7 4 3>
30 0 0xffffff7f8245a000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleHPET (1.8) <11 7 5 4 3>
31 0 0xffffff7f82125000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.driver.AppleRTC (2.0) <11 5 4 3 1>
32 5 0xffffff7f81124000 0x76000 0x76000 com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily (2.0.0) <14 7 6 5 4 3 2 1>
33 0 0xffffff7f82684000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons (3.1) <32 13 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
34 1 0xffffff7f82510000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime (2.0) <7 6 5 4 3>
35 0 0xffffff7f820fd000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager (161.0.0) <27 11 5 4 3 1>
36 0 0xffffff7f82515000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM (2.0) <34 7 6 5 4 3 1>
38 15 0xffffff7f80ff5000 0x65000 0x65000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily (705.4.14) <12 7 5 4 3 1>
39 0 0xffffff7f811ca000 0x20000 0x20000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI (705.4.14) <38 12 7 5 4 3 1>
42 5 0xffffff7f80fb6000 0x2c000 0x2c000 com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily (3.2) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
43 1 0xffffff7f816de000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient (1.0.1b8) <42 4 3 1>
44 1 0xffffff7f816e5000 0xab000 0xab000 com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family (700.52) <42 10 7 6 5 4 3 1>
45 0 0xffffff7f81798000 0x5d6000 0x5d6000 com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360 (901.19.10) <44 43 42 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
46 5 0xffffff7f8127e000 0xdd000 0xdd000 com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily (4.2.1) <5 4 3 1>
47 0 0xffffff7f82013000 0x1b000 0x1b000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI (3.1.7) <46 12 11 5 4 3 1>
48 0 0xffffff7f8122b000 0x1b000 0x1b000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub (705.4.1) <38 5 4 3 1>
49 0 0xffffff7f81ee4000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.BootCache (35) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
50 0 0xffffff7f82501000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib (1.0.0d1) <6 4 3 2 1>
51 0 0xffffff7f82508000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless (1.0.0d1) <7 6 4 3 2 1>
53 2 0xffffff7f81693000 0x16000 0x16000 com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily (2.7.0) <5 4 3 1>
54 0 0xffffff7f825ed000 0x1b000 0x1b000 com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort (3.0.7) <53 12 5 4 3 1>
55 0 0xffffff7f816b9000 0x18000 0x18000 com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage (2.6.5) <53 16 6 5 4 3 1>
56 0 0xffffff7f82001000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter (2.0.2) <46 12 5 4 3 1>
57 1 0xffffff7f82055000 0xf000 0xf000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily (4.0.6) <46 11 5 4 3 1>
58 0 0xffffff7f8207f000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter (4.0.6) <57 46 5 4 3 1>
59 0 0xffffff7f81f00000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.XsanFilter (404) <16 5 4 3 1>
60 0 0xffffff7f81de6000 0xde000 0xde000 com.apple.driver.CoreStorage (471) <16 7 6 5 4 3 1>
62 1 0xffffff7f811c0000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite (705.4.9) <38 4 3 1>
63 6 0xffffff7f80ae2000 0x2b000 0x2b000 com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily (3.7.0) <5 4 3 1>
64 2 0xffffff7f81066000 0x11000 0x11000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass (3.7.0) <63 38 16 5 4 3 1>
65 0 0xffffff7f820cc000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBODD (3.5.0) <64 63 38 16 5 4 3 1>
66 0 0xffffff7f8139a000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient (3.7.0) <63 16 5 4 3 1>
67 3 0xffffff7f813a5000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily (1.7.1) <16 5 4 3 1>
68 2 0xffffff7f813b6000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily (1.7.1) <67 16 5 4 3 1>
69 1 0xffffff7f813c4000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily (1.7) <68 67 16 5 4 3 1>
70 0 0xffffff7f813d0000 0x1a000 0x1a000 com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice (3.7.0) <69 68 67 63 16 5 4 3 1>
71 0 0xffffff7f81224000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub (705.4.0) <62 38 4 3 1>
72 1 0xffffff7f80ed9000 0x15000 0x15000 com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice (3.7.0) <63 16 5 4 3 1>
73 0 0xffffff7f820d1000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader (3.5.0) <72 64 63 38 16 5 4 3 1>
74 3 0xffffff7f811b7000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver (705.4.0) <38 32 5 4 3 1>
75 0 0xffffff7f81f34000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard (240.2) <74 38 32 7 6 5 4 3 1>
77 0 0xffffff7f81f3f000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch (245.2) <74 38 32 6 5 4 3 1>
78 0 0xffffff7f81f3a000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons (240.2) <74 38 32 7 6 5 4 3 1>
79 13 0xffffff7f8146b000 0x3b000 0x3b000 com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily (2.4.1) <12 7 5 4 3 1>
80 2 0xffffff7f8227c000 0x6d000 0x6d000 com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2 (156.4) <79 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
81 2 0xffffff7f8237f000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl (3.7.21) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
82 0 0xffffff7f82385000 0x4b000 0x4b000 com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferAzul (10.0.0) <81 80 79 15 12 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
83 4 0xffffff7f814b2000 0x10000 0x10000 com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport (2.4.1) <79 12 7 5 4 3>
84 1 0xffffff7f81551000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily (11) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
86 4 0xffffff7f813fe000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily (5.8.0d49) <11 7 6 5 4 3>
87 0 0xffffff7f821dc000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleLPC (1.7.3) <86 12 5 4 3>
88 0 0xffffff7f8107a000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient (705.4.0) <38 7 5 4 3 1>
89 2 0xffffff7f81576000 0xaa000 0xaa000 com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily (4.3.1f2) <15 7 5 4 3 1>
90 1 0xffffff7f81630000 0x23000 0x23000 com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport (4.3.1f2) <89 38 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
91 0 0xffffff7f81653000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport (4.3.1f2) <90 89 38 12 11 7 5 4 3>
93 0 0xffffff7f82520000 0xa7000 0xa7000 com.apple.driver.AppleCameraInterface (5.23.0) <12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
94 0 0xffffff7f8242a000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.driver.AppleHV (1) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
95 0 0xffffff7f82425000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess (1) <7 5 4 3>
96 4 0xffffff7f81408000 0x1a000 0x1a000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMC (3.1.9) <11 7 5 4 3 1>
97 0 0xffffff7f81de0000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X (7.0.0) <96 7 4 3 1>
100 1 0xffffff7f81424000 0x14000 0x14000 com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin (1.0.0) <96 86 38 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
103 1 0xffffff7f81377000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.iokit.IOSurface (97) <7 5 4 3 1>
104 0 0xffffff7f822f7000 0x5f000 0x5f000 com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics (10.0.0) <103 80 79 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
105 2 0xffffff7f8248d000 0xc000 0xc000 com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily (267.0) <5 4 3 1>
106 1 0xffffff7f8249c000 0x1b000 0x1b000 com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController (267.0) <105 79 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
107 0 0xffffff7f820ec000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU (2.0.4d1) <96 79 5 4 3>
108 1 0xffffff7f82191000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController (1.0.13d1) <27 12 11 5 4 3>
109 0 0xffffff7f821a2000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl (1.2.10) <108 79 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
110 1 0xffffff7f824d5000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert (1.1.0) <83 79 12 5 4 3>
111 0 0xffffff7f825e0000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight (170.4.12) <110 83 79 12 5 4 3>
115 0 0xffffff7f82033000 0x17000 0x17000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP (2.0.2) <46 42 12 5 4 3 1>
116 0 0xffffff7f80fe9000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet (1.0.1) <42 6 5 4 3 1>
117 2 0xffffff7f80db2000 0x77000 0x77000 com.apple.vecLib.kext (1.2.0) <8 6 5 4 3>
118 4 0xffffff7f80e29000 0x2f000 0x2f000 com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily (200.6) <117 5 4 3 1>
119 0 0xffffff7f80e60000 0x5000 0x5000 com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower (1.5.2) <118 5 4 3>
120 0 0xffffff7f82184000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog (1) <12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
121 0 0xffffff7f81fad000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient (3.6.1) <79 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
123 0 0xffffff7f81562000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager (4.3.1f2) <84 7 5 4 3 1>
124 0 0xffffff7f82695000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC (1.70) <118 79 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
125 1 0xffffff7f81438000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim (1.0.0) <100 96 86 7 4 3>
126 0 0xffffff7f8217d000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.ApplePlatformEnabler (2.1.0d1) <7 5 4 3>
127 0 0xffffff7f824b7000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.driver.AGPM (100.14.37) <86 83 81 79 12 5 4 3>
128 1 0xffffff7f8269a000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib (1.15) <5 4>
129 1 0xffffff7f826ad000 0xdb000 0xdb000 com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib (267.0) <128 118 117 6 5 4 3 1>
130 0 0xffffff7f82788000 0xa8000 0xa8000 com.apple.driver.AppleHDA (267.0) <129 118 106 105 83 79 6 5 4 3 1>
131 1 0xffffff7f81ef0000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.kext.triggers (1.0) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
132 0 0xffffff7f81ef5000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.filesystems.autofs (3.0) <131 7 6 5 4 3 1>
Quinns-MacBook-Pro:~ quinnlodge$ ls /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/
bootps.plist
com.apple.AirPlayXPCHelper.plist
com.apple.AppleFileServer.plist
com.apple.AssetCacheLocatorService.plist
com.apple.CoreRAID.plist
com.apple.CrashReporterSupportHelper.plist
com.apple.DesktopServicesHelper.plist
com.apple.DumpGPURestart.plist
com.apple.DumpPanic.plist
com.apple.FileCoordination.plist
com.apple.FileSyncAgent.sshd.plist
com.apple.FontWorker.plist
com.apple.GSSCred.plist
com.apple.GameController.gamecontrollerd.plist
com.apple.IFCStart.plist
com.apple.IOAccelMemoryInfoCollector.plist
com.apple.IOBluetoothUSBDFU.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.digest-service.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kadmind.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kcm.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kdc.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kpasswdd.plist
com.apple.KernelEventAgent.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.cloudconfigurationd.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.enroll.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.startup.plist
com.apple.MobileFileIntegrity.plist
com.apple.NetBootClientStatus.plist
com.apple.NetworkDiagnostics.plist
com.apple.NetworkLinkConditioner.plist
com.apple.NetworkSharing.plist
com.apple.ODSAgent.plist
com.apple.PCIELaneConfigTool.plist
com.apple.PasswordService.plist
com.apple.RFBEventHelper.plist
com.apple.RemoteDesktop.PrivilegeProxy.plist
com.apple.ReportCrash.Root.plist
com.apple.ReportPanicService.plist
com.apple.SCHelper.plist
com.apple.SubmitDiagInfo.plist
com.apple.TMCacheDelete.plist
com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent.system.plist
com.apple.UserEventAgent-System.plist
com.apple.UserNotificationCenter.plist
com.apple.WindowServer.plist
com.apple.afpfs_afpLoad.plist
com.apple.afpfs_checkafp.plist
com.apple.airport.wps.plist
com.apple.airportd.plist
com.apple.alf.agent.plist
com.apple.appleseed.fbahelperd.plist
com.apple.applessdstatistics.plist
com.apple.apsd.plist
com.apple.aslmanager.plist
com.apple.atrun.plist
com.apple.audio.coreaudiod.plist
com.apple.auditd.plist
com.apple.autofsd.plist
com.apple.automountd.plist
com.apple.awacsd.plist
com.apple.awdd.plist
com.apple.backupd-auto.plist
com.apple.backupd.plist
com.apple.blued.plist
com.apple.bluetoothReporter.plist
com.apple.bluetoothaudiod.plist
com.apple.bnepd.plist
com.apple.bsd.dirhelper.plist
com.apple.cache_delete.plist
com.apple.cfprefsd.xpc.daemon.plist
com.apple.cloudfamilyrestrictionsd-mac.plist
com.apple.cmio.AVCAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.AppleCameraAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.IIDCVideoAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.VDCAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.iOSScreenCaptureAssistant.plist
com.apple.comsat.plist
com.apple.configd.plist
com.apple.configureLocalKDC.plist
com.apple.coreduetd.osx.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleevents.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleid.passwordcheck.plist
com.apple.coreservices.launchservicesd.plist
com.apple.coreservicesd.plist
com.apple.corestorage.corestoraged.plist
com.apple.corestorage.corestoragehelperd.plist
com.apple.coresymbolicationd.plist
com.apple.ctkd.plist
com.apple.cvmsServ.plist
com.apple.diagnosticd.plist
com.apple.discoveryd.plist
com.apple.discoveryd_helper.plist
com.apple.diskarbitrationd.plist
com.apple.diskmanagementd.plist
com.apple.displaypolicyd.plist
com.apple.distnoted.xpc.daemon.plist
com.apple.dnsextd.plist
com.apple.dpaudiothru.plist
com.apple.dpd.plist
com.apple.dspluginhelperd.plist
com.apple.dvdplayback.setregion.plist
com.apple.dynamic_pager.plist
com.apple.eapolcfg_auth.plist
com.apple.efax.plist
com.apple.efilogin-helper.plist
com.apple.emlog.plist
com.apple.emond.aslmanager.plist
com.apple.emond.plist
com.apple.eppc.plist
com.apple.familycontrols.plist
com.apple.findmymac.plist
com.apple.findmymacmessenger.plist
com.apple.firmwaresyncd.plist
com.apple.fontd.plist
com.apple.fontmover.plist
com.apple.fseventsd.plist
com.apple.ftp-proxy.plist
com.apple.getty.plist
com.apple.gkreport.plist
com.apple.gssd.plist
com.apple.hdiejectd.plist
com.apple.hidd.plist
com.apple.icloud.findmydeviced.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesagent.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesd.plist
com.apple.ifdreader.plist
com.apple.installandsetup.systemmigrationd.plist
com.apple.installd.plist
com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist
com.apple.kcproxy.plist
com.apple.kdumpd.plist
com.apple.kextd.plist
com.apple.kuncd.plist
com.apple.locate.plist
com.apple.locationd.plist
com.apple.lockd.plist
com.apple.logind.plist
com.apple.loginwindow.LFVTracer.plist
com.apple.loginwindow.plist
com.apple.logkextloadsd.plist
com.apple.mbicloudsetupd.plist
com.apple.mdmclient.daemon.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.index.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.scan.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.spindump.plist
com.apple.msrpc.echosvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.lsarpc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.mdssvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.netlogon.plist
com.apple.msrpc.srvsvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.wkssvc.plist
com.apple.mtmd.plist
com.apple.mtmfs.plist
com.apple.nehelper.plist
com.apple.nesessionmanager.plist
com.apple.netauth.sys.auth.plist
com.apple.netauth.sys.gui.plist
com.apple.netbiosd.plist
com.apple.networkd.plist
com.apple.networkd_privileged.plist
com.apple.newsyslog.plist
com.apple.nfsconf.plist
com.apple.nfsd.plist
com.apple.nis.ypbind.plist
com.apple.noticeboard.state.plist
com.apple.notifyd.plist
com.apple.nsurlsessiond.plist
com.apple.nsurlstoraged.plist
com.apple.ocspd.plist
com.apple.odproxyd.plist
com.apple.opendirectoryd.plist
com.apple.pacemaker.plist
com.apple.periodic-daily.plist
com.apple.periodic-monthly.plist
com.apple.periodic-weekly.plist
com.apple.pfctl.plist
com.apple.pfd.plist
com.apple.platform.ptmd.plist
com.apple.postgres.plist
com.apple.powerd.plist
com.apple.powerd.swd.plist
com.apple.preferences.timezone.admintool.plist
com.apple.preferences.timezone.auto.plist
com.apple.printtool.daemon.plist
com.apple.racoon.plist
com.apple.remotepairtool.plist
com.apple.revisiond.plist
com.apple.rpcbind.plist
com.apple.sandboxd.plist
com.apple.screensharing.plist
com.apple.scsid.plist
com.apple.secinitd.plist
com.apple.security.FDERecoveryAgent.plist
com.apple.security.agentMain.plist
com.apple.security.authhost.plist
com.apple.security.syspolicy.plist
com.apple.securityd.plist
com.apple.securityd_service.plist
com.apple.sessionlogoutd.plist
com.apple.smb.preferences.plist
com.apple.smbd.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_download_service.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_firstrun_tasks.plist
com.apple.softwareupdated.plist
com.apple.speech.speechsynthesisd.plist
com.apple.spindump.plist
com.apple.stackshot.plist
com.apple.statd.notify.plist
com.apple.storagekitd.plist
com.apple.storereceiptinstaller.plist
com.apple.suhelperd.plist
com.apple.syslogd.plist
com.apple.sysmond.plist
com.apple.systemkeychain.plist
com.apple.systempreferences.installer.plist
com.apple.systemstats.analysis.plist
com.apple.systemstats.daily.plist
com.apple.systemstatsd.plist
com.apple.taskgated-helper.plist
com.apple.taskgated.plist
com.apple.tccd.system.plist
com.apple.thermald.plist
com.apple.ucupdate.plist
com.apple.uninstalld.plist
com.apple.unmountassistant.sysagent.plist
com.apple.usbd.plist
com.apple.usbmuxd.plist
com.apple.uucp.plist
com.apple.var-db-dslocal-backup.plist
com.apple.vsdbutil.plist
com.apple.warmd.plist
com.apple.watchdogd.plist
com.apple.wdhelper.plist
com.apple.wifid.plist
com.apple.wirelessproxd.plist
com.apple.wwand.plist
com.apple.xpc.smd.plist
com.apple.xsan.plist
com.apple.xsandaily.plist
com.apple.xscertadmin.plist
com.apple.xscertd-helper.plist
com.apple.xscertd.plist
com.vix.cron.plist
exec.plist
finger.plist
ftp.plist
login.plist
ntalk.plist
org.apache.httpd.plist
org.cups.cups-lpd.plist
org.cups.cupsd.plist
org.net-snmp.snmpd.plist
org.ntp.ntpd.plist
org.openldap.slapd.plist
org.postfix.master.plist
shell.plist
ssh.plist
telnet.plist
tftp.plist
Quinns-MacBook-Pro:~ quinnlodge$ ls /System/Library/LaunchAgents/kextstat
ls: /System/Library/LaunchAgents/kextstat: No such file or directory
Quinns-MacBook-Pro:~ quinnlodge$ ls /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/
bootps.plist
com.apple.AirPlayXPCHelper.plist
com.apple.AppleFileServer.plist
com.apple.AssetCacheLocatorService.plist
com.apple.CoreRAID.plist
com.apple.CrashReporterSupportHelper.plist
com.apple.DesktopServicesHelper.plist
com.apple.DumpGPURestart.plist
com.apple.DumpPanic.plist
com.apple.FileCoordination.plist
com.apple.FileSyncAgent.sshd.plist
com.apple.FontWorker.plist
com.apple.GSSCred.plist
com.apple.GameController.gamecontrollerd.plist
com.apple.IFCStart.plist
com.apple.IOAccelMemoryInfoCollector.plist
com.apple.IOBluetoothUSBDFU.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.digest-service.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kadmind.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kcm.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kdc.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kpasswdd.plist
com.apple.KernelEventAgent.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.cloudconfigurationd.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.enroll.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.startup.plist
com.apple.MobileFileIntegrity.plist
com.apple.NetBootClientStatus.plist
com.apple.NetworkDiagnostics.plist
com.apple.NetworkLinkConditioner.plist
com.apple.NetworkSharing.plist
com.apple.ODSAgent.plist
com.apple.PCIELaneConfigTool.plist
com.apple.PasswordService.plist
com.apple.RFBEventHelper.plist
com.apple.RemoteDesktop.PrivilegeProxy.plist
com.apple.ReportCrash.Root.plist
com.apple.ReportPanicService.plist
com.apple.SCHelper.plist
com.apple.SubmitDiagInfo.plist
com.apple.TMCacheDelete.plist
com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent.system.plist
com.apple.UserEventAgent-System.plist
com.apple.UserNotificationCenter.plist
com.apple.WindowServer.plist
com.apple.afpfs_afpLoad.plist
com.apple.afpfs_checkafp.plist
com.apple.airport.wps.plist
com.apple.airportd.plist
com.apple.alf.agent.plist
com.apple.appleseed.fbahelperd.plist
com.apple.applessdstatistics.plist
com.apple.apsd.plist
com.apple.aslmanager.plist
com.apple.atrun.plist
com.apple.audio.coreaudiod.plist
com.apple.auditd.plist
com.apple.autofsd.plist
com.apple.automountd.plist
com.apple.awacsd.plist
com.apple.awdd.plist
com.apple.backupd-auto.plist
com.apple.backupd.plist
com.apple.blued.plist
com.apple.bluetoothReporter.plist
com.apple.bluetoothaudiod.plist
com.apple.bnepd.plist
com.apple.bsd.dirhelper.plist
com.apple.cache_delete.plist
com.apple.cfprefsd.xpc.daemon.plist
com.apple.cloudfamilyrestrictionsd-mac.plist
com.apple.cmio.AVCAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.AppleCameraAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.IIDCVideoAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.VDCAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.iOSScreenCaptureAssistant.plist
com.apple.comsat.plist
com.apple.configd.plist
com.apple.configureLocalKDC.plist
com.apple.coreduetd.osx.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleevents.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleid.passwordcheck.plist
com.apple.coreservices.launchservicesd.plist
com.apple.coreservicesd.plist
com.apple.corestorage.corestoraged.plist
com.apple.corestorage.corestoragehelperd.plist
com.apple.coresymbolicationd.plist
com.apple.ctkd.plist
com.apple.cvmsServ.plist
com.apple.diagnosticd.plist
com.apple.discoveryd.plist
com.apple.discoveryd_helper.plist
com.apple.diskarbitrationd.plist
com.apple.diskmanagementd.plist
com.apple.displaypolicyd.plist
com.apple.distnoted.xpc.daemon.plist
com.apple.dnsextd.plist
com.apple.dpaudiothru.plist
com.apple.dpd.plist
com.apple.dspluginhelperd.plist
com.apple.dvdplayback.setregion.plist
com.apple.dynamic_pager.plist
com.apple.eapolcfg_auth.plist
com.apple.efax.plist
com.apple.efilogin-helper.plist
com.apple.emlog.plist
com.apple.emond.aslmanager.plist
com.apple.emond.plist
com.apple.eppc.plist
com.apple.familycontrols.plist
com.apple.findmymac.plist
com.apple.findmymacmessenger.plist
com.apple.firmwaresyncd.plist
com.apple.fontd.plist
com.apple.fontmover.plist
com.apple.fseventsd.plist
com.apple.ftp-proxy.plist
com.apple.getty.plist
com.apple.gkreport.plist
com.apple.gssd.plist
com.apple.hdiejectd.plist
com.apple.hidd.plist
com.apple.icloud.findmydeviced.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesagent.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesd.plist
com.apple.ifdreader.plist
com.apple.installandsetup.systemmigrationd.plist
com.apple.installd.plist
com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist
com.apple.kcproxy.plist
com.apple.kdumpd.plist
com.apple.kextd.plist
com.apple.kuncd.plist
com.apple.locate.plist
com.apple.locationd.plist
com.apple.lockd.plist
com.apple.logind.plist
com.apple.loginwindow.LFVTracer.plist
com.apple.loginwindow.plist
com.apple.logkextloadsd.plist
com.apple.mbicloudsetupd.plist
com.apple.mdmclient.daemon.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.index.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.scan.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.spindump.plist
com.apple.msrpc.echosvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.lsarpc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.mdssvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.netlogon.plist
com.apple.msrpc.srvsvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.wkssvc.plist
com.apple.mtmd.plist
com.apple.mtmfs.plist
com.apple.nehelper.plist
com.apple.nesessionmanager.plist
com.apple.netauth.sys.auth.plist
com.apple.netauth.sys.gui.plist
com.apple.netbiosd.plist
com.apple.networkd.plist
com.apple.networkd_privileged.plist
com.apple.newsyslog.plist
com.apple.nfsconf.plist
com.apple.nfsd.plist
com.apple.nis.ypbind.plist
com.apple.noticeboard.state.plist
com.apple.notifyd.plist
com.apple.nsurlsessiond.plist
com.apple.nsurlstoraged.plist
com.apple.ocspd.plist
com.apple.odproxyd.plist
com.apple.opendirectoryd.plist
com.apple.pacemaker.plist
com.apple.periodic-daily.plist
com.apple.periodic-monthly.plist
com.apple.periodic-weekly.plist
com.apple.pfctl.plist
com.apple.pfd.plist
com.apple.platform.ptmd.plist
com.apple.postgres.plist
com.apple.powerd.plist
com.apple.powerd.swd.plist
com.apple.preferences.timezone.admintool.plist
com.apple.preferences.timezone.auto.plist
com.apple.printtool.daemon.plist
com.apple.racoon.plist
com.apple.remotepairtool.plist
com.apple.revisiond.plist
com.apple.rpcbind.plist
com.apple.sandboxd.plist
com.apple.screensharing.plist
com.apple.scsid.plist
com.apple.secinitd.plist
com.apple.security.FDERecoveryAgent.plist
com.apple.security.agentMain.plist
com.apple.security.authhost.plist
com.apple.security.syspolicy.plist
com.apple.securityd.plist
com.apple.securityd_service.plist
com.apple.sessionlogoutd.plist
com.apple.smb.preferences.plist
com.apple.smbd.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_download_service.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_firstrun_tasks.plist
com.apple.softwareupdated.plist
com.apple.speech.speechsynthesisd.plist
com.apple.spindump.plist
com.apple.stackshot.plist
com.apple.statd.notify.plist
com.apple.storagekitd.plist
com.apple.storereceiptinstaller.plist
com.apple.suhelperd.plist
com.apple.syslogd.plist
com.apple.sysmond.plist
com.apple.systemkeychain.plist
com.apple.systempreferences.installer.plist
com.apple.systemstats.analysis.plist
com.apple.systemstats.daily.plist
com.apple.systemstatsd.plist
com.apple.taskgated-helper.plist
com.apple.taskgated.plist
com.apple.tccd.system.plist
com.apple.thermald.plist
com.apple.ucupdate.plist
com.apple.uninstalld.plist
com.apple.unmountassistant.sysagent.plist
com.apple.usbd.plist
com.apple.usbmuxd.plist
com.apple.uucp.plist
com.apple.var-db-dslocal-backup.plist
com.apple.vsdbutil.plist
com.apple.warmd.plist
com.apple.watchdogd.plist
com.apple.wdhelper.plist
com.apple.wifid.plist
com.apple.wirelessproxd.plist
com.apple.wwand.plist
com.apple.xpc.smd.plist
com.apple.xsan.plist
com.apple.xsandaily.plist
com.apple.xscertadmin.plist
com.apple.xscertd-helper.plist
com.apple.xscertd.plist
com.vix.cron.plist
exec.plist
finger.plist
ftp.plist
login.plist
ntalk.plist
org.apache.httpd.plist
org.cups.cups-lpd.plist
org.cups.cupsd.plist
org.net-snmp.snmpd.plist
org.ntp.ntpd.plist
org.openldap.slapd.plist
org.postfix.master.plist
shell.plist
ssh.plist
telnet.plist
tftp.plist
Quinns-MacBook-Pro:~ quinnlodge$ ls /System/Library/LaunchAgents/


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You did fine.

Start Applications -> Utilities -> Console
In the window that opens you should see and All Messages on left of window, select it.
(If you don't see it, you might have to click the Show Log List button at top of window.

On you have done that, click the Clear Display button at the top of the window.
(Leave this running)

Now try to run Safari.

If you go back to that Console application, there should be text on the right side of screen, please post that.
(Just highlight the text and copy)

The only thing is long output like that you need to put in code tags. Look at the attach pic for an example with code tags before and after the text you want to post.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

12/28/14 8:27:32.380 AM Spotlight[271]: CoreAnimation: warning, deleted thread with uncommitted CATransaction; set CA_DEBUG_TRANSACTIONS=1 in environment to log backtraces.
12/28/14 8:27:36.699 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.700 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.700 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.700 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.701 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.701 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.702 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.702 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.703 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.703 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.703 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.704 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.704 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.704 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.705 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.705 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.775 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.775 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.776 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.776 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.777 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.777 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.777 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.778 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.778 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.778 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.779 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.779 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.779 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.782 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.782 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.782 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:37.546 AM storeaccountd[279]: AccountServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fc859d27d40> connection from pid 671 with interface <AccountServiceInterface: 0x7fc859d56fd0> (PID 671)
12/28/14 8:27:37.622 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client[676]) Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.mach
12/28/14 8:27:37.622 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client[676]) Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.runnow
12/28/14 8:27:37.665 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.ReportCrash[677]) Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.ReportCrash
12/28/14 8:27:37.673 AM diagnosticd[75]: error evaluating process info - pid: 671, punique: 671
12/28/14 8:27:38.149 AM CoreServicesUIAgent[242]: unexpected message <OS_xpc_error: <error: 0x7fff711dbc60> { count = 1, contents =
"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x7fff711dbf70> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }
}>
12/28/14 8:27:38.153 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.Safari.3724[671]) Service exited due to signal: Segmentation fault: 11
12/28/14 8:27:38.153 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.BBF8CFCE-94A9-46DB-B8AE-927503B01DCB[674]) Service exited with abnormal code: 1
12/28/14 8:27:38.153 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.WebKit.Networking.41A9571B-FADF-4D78-A116-A56B7E9FDDF2[673]) Service exited with abnormal code: 1
12/28/14 8:27:38.222 AM ReportCrash[677]: Saved crash report for Safari[671] version 8.0.2 (10600.2.5) to /Users/quinnlodge/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2014-12-28-082738_Quinns-MacBook-Pro.crash
12/28/14 8:27:38.350 AM Problem Reporter[678]: Failed to connect (_imageWell) outlet from (ProblemReportWindowController) to (NSImageView): missing setter or instance variable
12/28/14 8:27:38.788 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.788 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.790 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.790 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.790 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.791 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.791 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.791 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.794 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.796 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.797 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.799 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.966 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.967 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.967 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.968 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.968 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.968 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.969 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.969 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.971 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.973 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.975 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.977 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.425 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.425 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.426 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.426 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.426 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.427 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.427 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.427 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.842 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.842 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:59.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.440 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.440 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.477 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.477 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.478 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.478 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.478 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.479 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.479 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.479 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.481 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.481 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.481 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.484 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.744 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.744 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.745 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.745 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.746 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.746 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.747 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.747 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.747 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.749 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.749 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.749 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.750 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.751 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.752 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.753 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.991 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.991 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.992 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.992 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.996 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.997 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.997 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.998 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.370 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.370 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.374 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.375 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.375 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.376 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.376 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.376 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.383 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.383 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.383 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.385 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.385 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.380 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.380 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.380 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:23.742 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.650 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.650 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.650 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.651 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.651 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.651 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.653 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.653 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.654 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.654 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.655 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.655 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.656 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.657 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.658 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.660 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.800 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.801 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.801 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.802 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.802 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.802 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.803 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.803 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.805 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.807 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.808 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.809 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.051 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.051 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.058 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.058 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.060 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.060 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.060 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.062 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.062 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.062 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.058 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.174 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.416 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.416 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.417 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.417 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.418 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.418 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.419 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.419 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.420 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.420 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.422 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.422 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.422 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.423 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.423 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.424 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.623 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.623 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.624 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.624 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.624 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.625 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.625 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.625 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.628 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.628 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.629 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.630 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.875 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.876 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.876 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.876 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.879 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.879 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.879 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.880 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.880 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.881 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.881 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.881 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.882 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.882 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.882 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.883 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.883 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.885 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.885 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.886 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.885 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.886 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.886 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.892 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.917 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.918 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.918 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.919 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.919 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.919 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.920 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.920 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.920 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.921 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.921 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.921 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.923 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.923 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.923 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.925 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.182 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.183 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.184 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.319 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.320 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.320 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.320 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.321 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.321 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.321 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.322 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.324 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.325 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.325 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.326 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.597 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.599 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.599 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.599 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.602 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.602 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.603 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.603 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.603 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.604 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.604 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.604 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.605 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.605 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.607 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.607 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.608 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.608 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.609 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.609 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.609 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.610 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.610 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.610 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.612 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.612 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

12/28/14 8:27:32.380 AM Spotlight[271]: CoreAnimation: warning, deleted thread with uncommitted CATransaction; set CA_DEBUG_TRANSACTIONS=1 in environment to log backtraces.
12/28/14 8:27:36.699 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.700 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.700 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.700 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.701 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.701 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.702 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.702 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.703 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.703 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.703 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.704 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.704 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.704 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.705 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.705 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.775 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.775 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.776 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.776 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.777 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.777 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.777 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.778 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.778 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.778 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.779 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.779 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.779 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.780 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.781 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.782 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.782 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:36.782 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:37.546 AM storeaccountd[279]: AccountServiceDelegate: Accepting new connection <NSXPCConnection: 0x7fc859d27d40> connection from pid 671 with interface <AccountServiceInterface: 0x7fc859d56fd0> (PID 671)
12/28/14 8:27:37.622 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client[676]) Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.mach
12/28/14 8:27:37.622 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client[676]) Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.runnow
12/28/14 8:27:37.665 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.ReportCrash[677]) Endpoint has been activated through legacy launch(3) APIs. Please switch to XPC or bootstrap_check_in(): com.apple.ReportCrash
12/28/14 8:27:37.673 AM diagnosticd[75]: error evaluating process info - pid: 671, punique: 671
12/28/14 8:27:38.149 AM CoreServicesUIAgent[242]: unexpected message <OS_xpc_error: <error: 0x7fff711dbc60> { count = 1, contents =
"XPCErrorDescription" => <string: 0x7fff711dbf70> { length = 18, contents = "Connection invalid" }
}>
12/28/14 8:27:38.153 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.Safari.3724[671]) Service exited due to signal: Segmentation fault: 11
12/28/14 8:27:38.153 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.BBF8CFCE-94A9-46DB-B8AE-927503B01DCB[674]) Service exited with abnormal code: 1
12/28/14 8:27:38.153 AM com.apple.xpc.launchd[1]: (com.apple.WebKit.Networking.41A9571B-FADF-4D78-A116-A56B7E9FDDF2[673]) Service exited with abnormal code: 1
12/28/14 8:27:38.222 AM ReportCrash[677]: Saved crash report for Safari[671] version 8.0.2 (10600.2.5) to /Users/quinnlodge/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2014-12-28-082738_Quinns-MacBook-Pro.crash
12/28/14 8:27:38.350 AM Problem Reporter[678]: Failed to connect (_imageWell) outlet from (ProblemReportWindowController) to (NSImageView): missing setter or instance variable
12/28/14 8:27:38.788 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.788 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.789 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.790 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.790 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.790 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.791 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.791 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.791 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.792 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.794 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.796 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.797 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.799 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.966 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.967 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.967 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.968 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.968 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.968 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.969 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.969 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.971 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.973 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.975 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:38.977 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.425 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.425 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.426 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.426 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.426 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.427 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.427 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.427 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:39.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.428 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.429 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:49.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.841 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.842 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:53.842 AM WindowServer[109]: WSGetSurfaceInWindow : Invalid surface 647112778 for window 278
12/28/14 8:27:59.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.438 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.439 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.440 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.440 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.477 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.477 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.478 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.478 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.478 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.479 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.479 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.479 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.480 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.481 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.481 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.481 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.482 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.483 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:27:59.484 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.744 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.744 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.745 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.745 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.746 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.746 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.747 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.747 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.747 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.748 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.749 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.749 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.749 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.750 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.751 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.752 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.753 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.991 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.991 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.992 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.992 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.993 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.996 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.997 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.997 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:01.998 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.370 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.370 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.371 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.372 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.373 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:02.374 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.375 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.375 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.376 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.376 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.376 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.383 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.383 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.383 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.384 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.385 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:12.385 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.377 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.378 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.379 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.380 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.380 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.380 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.381 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.382 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.430 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.431 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.432 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.433 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.434 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.435 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.436 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:22.437 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:23.742 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.650 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.650 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.650 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.651 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.651 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.651 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.652 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.653 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.653 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.654 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.654 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.655 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.655 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.656 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.657 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.658 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.660 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.800 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.801 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.801 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.802 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.802 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.802 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.803 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.803 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.805 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.807 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.808 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:24.809 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.051 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.051 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:25.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.052 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.058 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.058 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.059 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.060 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.060 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.060 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.061 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.062 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.062 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:35.062 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.053 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.054 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.055 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.056 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.057 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.058 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.174 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:45.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.416 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.416 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.417 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.417 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.418 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.418 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.419 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.419 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.420 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.420 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.421 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.422 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.422 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.422 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.423 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.423 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.424 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.623 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.623 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.624 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.624 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.624 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.625 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.625 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.625 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.628 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.628 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.629 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.630 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.875 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.876 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.876 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.876 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.877 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.878 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.879 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.879 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:47.879 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.880 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.880 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.881 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.881 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.881 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.882 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.882 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.882 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.883 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.883 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.884 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.885 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.885 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.886 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:28:57.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.885 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.886 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.886 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.887 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.888 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.889 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.890 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.891 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.892 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.917 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.918 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.918 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.919 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.919 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.919 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.920 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.920 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.920 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.921 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.921 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.921 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.922 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.923 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.923 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.923 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.924 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:07.925 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.175 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.176 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.177 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.178 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.179 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.180 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.181 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.182 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.183 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.184 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.319 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.320 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.320 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.320 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.321 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.321 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.321 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.322 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.324 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.325 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.325 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.326 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.597 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.598 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.599 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.599 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.599 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:10.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.600 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.601 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.602 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.602 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.603 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.603 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.603 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.604 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.604 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.604 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.605 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.605 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.607 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.607 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.608 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.608 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.609 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.609 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.609 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.610 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.610 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.610 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.611 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.612 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13
12/28/14 8:29:20.612 AM ElementsOrganizerRevelAgent[308]: assertion failed: 14B25: libxpc.dylib + 40320 [9437C02E-A07B-38C8-91CB-299FAA63083D]: 0x13


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You need to put output like that in code tags like the sample picture I included above.

For starters, I would try to remove the Genio software which most places describe as adware.
Instructions: http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-genieo/

You also seemed to have your logs flooded by problems with a part of Adobe Elements.
Do you use it? It appears the uploading/downloading part of the suite is an issue.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont understand what step i dud wrong. you said put in output? i have no clue what that means, sorry. i have zero knowledge of mac stuff. i need like button by button instructions.

i tried uninstalling that app you mentioned and dont even know where to begin because it wants me to find a file and i dont know how to do that.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

help!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

QLo said:


> i dont understand what step i dud wrong. you said put in output? i have no clue what that means, sorry. i have zero knowledge of mac stuff. i need like button by button instructions.


This has nothing to do with Mac, it's forum code so long listing like that aren't pages long.
When you have a long text postings like that, put code tags around the text.
See the example in this pic.












QLo said:


> i tried uninstalling that app you mentioned and dont even know where to begin because it wants me to find a file and i dont know how to do that.


I don't think I can do more detailed than the instructions in that link.
I don't have the adware installed myself so I can't give you any other info.


----------



## QLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so so sorry!! 

I just reread the info you gave me on here and was able to follow it. Thank you so much my problem is fixed. 

I have used this site many times and I appreciate the patience you all have. I will be sure to go to the home page and see if there is a donation site. 

Thank you again,
Quinn


----------

